# Un bivio devastante



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao a tutti!
E' parecchio che vi leggo e faccio tesoro dei consigli indiretti di ciascuno di voi.
Ora però vorrei raccontare la mia storia. Principalmente perchè sono arrivata ad un bivio e devo decidere...
Abito nella capitale, ho 38 anni, sono sposata da 12 con un mio coetaneo ed abbiamo due bambini. Un maschio di 10 e una bambina di 8.
Io sono stata la classica "brava ragazza" tutta casa e Chiesa. Con il desiderio di incontrare l'amore e fare una famiglia. Anche un pò per sfuggire alla mia famiglia di origine molto apprensiva, di rigidi principi e soffocante, sia con me che con mia sorella.
Già quando mi fidanzai con mio marito, mio coetaneo conosciuto in Parrocchia, non c'era amore folle, nè da parte mia, nè tantomeno sua. Pur sapendo di non essere innamoratissima, credevo in quel rapporto e nel progetto insieme.
Lui aveva molti più dubbi, forse anche causati dalla giovane età e da un temperamento introverso. In questi anni ci sono stati momenti belli, in primis la nascita dei figli, amatissimi da entrambi.
Ma anche tanti momenti bui. Incomprensioni, mancanza di collaborazione da parte sua nella gestione dei ragazzi. Diversità di indole: io molto solare e socievole, lui rifugge la compagnia e la socialità.
Problemi anche dal punto di vista sessuale, o per lo meno una sintonia apparente, basata su una inesperienza di entrambi e molti tabù che ci ha portati a esplorare solo parzialmente il sesso. Col risultato che io a volte mi sono domandata se non era per caso colpa mia.
Ho tirato avanti, anche perchè molte cose non le vedevo, le avevo messe a tacere con la convinzione che fosse giusto così. Poi in qualche modo non avevo occasione di sentire altri pareri, perchè le mie amiche si triceravano come me dietro il silenzio dell'inconsapevolezza.
Qualche anno fa la svolta: a livello lavorativo assumo un ruolo di maggior responsabilità che mi dà maggiori soddisfazioni. Grazie ai figli creo una nuova rete di amicizie, lontane da quel mondo dove ero cresciuta. Amicizie "normali" magari senza particolari Credo, ma con la verità della vita reale.
Questo mi spinge ad un'analisi, inizialmente involontaria, su me stessa e la mia vita. Parlo con molte persone e scopro che i rapporti non sono idilliaci per nessuno e non è reato avere delle insoddisfazioni e dei problemi.
Divento in qualche modo più indipendente, distaccata, consapevole della mia insoddisfazione.
Cerco di coinvolgere mio marito con richieste di aiuto più o meno esplicite. Gli faccio notare i miei cambiamenti, la mia voglia di vivere in maniera più divertente a appassionata la nostra vita. Cerco di spronarlo facendogli capire che sono una donna che può piacere....ma lui nulla.
Per pigrizia e per comodo va avanti con la sua passività, sia con me che con i ragazzi, per anni.
Un anno fa l'evento decisivo: conosco un uomo tramite amici comuni. Si sta separando per volontà della moglie ed è distrutto.
Cominciamo a scriverci, a sentirci, per raccontarci e confortarci riguardo le reciproche difficoltà. Ora so, col senno del poi, che in quel momento avrei dovuto mettere un freno, ma non avrei pensato sarebbe successo quello che è successo. Oppure, al contrario, lo volevo ardentemente e lo ricercavo.
Comunque lui si è innamorato di me, mi ha travolta e io mi sono lasciata travolgere.
Sono stati mesi meravigliosi, pieni di un amore e una passione che pensavo solo esistere nei film. Che credevo non potermi meritare...
Ci vediamo tutti i giorni. Ci capiamo su tutto. Lui ha un figlio dell'età della mia piccola e quindi capisce anche le problematiche con i ragazzi. Lui fa progetti pratici sulla nostra vita futura, vuole rifarsi una vita con me e con i nostri figli. Lo desidera veramente e non ha dubbi.
Io non ho dubbi sul sentimento che ci lega, non potrei perchè è immenso e sincero. Mi ha donato una nuova vita.
Ho però tante paure. Paura di distruggere quello che ho costruito. Paura di sconvolgere la vita dei miei figli, dei miei genitori.
Mi dispiace molto per mio marito, al quale comunque voglio  molto bene e che reputo una bella persona, e so che per lui sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, più che per il sentimento, per l'ideale di vita e famiglia che si è proposto.
Sto cercando di farmi aiutare da uno spicologo.
Sono combattuta. Mi sveglio la mattina pensando che devo fare una scelta, salvando la famiglia, rinunciando a una parte di me.
Vado a letto alla sera dicendomi che indietro non si può più tornare, perchè ho il cuore pieno di amore per un'altro.
Ho paura dei risvolti sociali che una separazione potrebbe creare intorno a me e ai miei bambini.
Ma ho anche paura di non sopportare a lungo la falsità di una doppia vita. Amo troppo il mio nuovo compagno, ma sono ancora piena di domande, di paranoie morali.
Non so se dovute alla mia coscienza o solo al timore di fare la scelta giusta per tutti. E alla consapevolezza che non far soffrire nessuno non è possibile.
Grazie per la vostra pazienza!


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao Darla (ma non era il nome di un personaggio di Beautiful?).

Guarda copincollo i miei mantra dalla discussione di Multisala:
- la separazione deve essere un punto cui si arriva indipendentemente dalla presenza di un altro
- i figli sono felici e sereni se lo sono anche i genitori.

Detto questo ti posso dire che ti capisco.
Qualunque scelta tu faccia, qualcuno ne soffrirà.
E dovrai comunque fare una scelta.
E non esiste mai la scelta giusta per gli altri.
Esiste la scelta giusta per te.
Benvenuta.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ciao Darla (ma non era il nome di un personaggio di Beautiful?).
> 
> Guarda copincollo i miei mantra dalla discussione di Multisala:
> - la separazione deve essere un punto cui si arriva indipendentemente dalla presenza di un altro
> ...


Straquoto. Soprattutto il grassetto.


----------



## ferita (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> E' parecchio che vi leggo e faccio tesoro dei consigli indiretti di ciascuno di voi.
> Ora però vorrei raccontare la mia storia. Principalmente perchè sono arrivata ad un bivio e devo decidere...
> Abito nella capitale, ho 38 anni, sono sposata da 12 con un mio coetaneo ed abbiamo due bambini. Un maschio di 10 e una bambina di 8.
> ...



Ciao, è difficile darti un consiglio. 
Mi fai venire in mente il film "I ponti di madison County". Lo conosci? 
In quel film la protagonista decide di rimanere in famiglia ma quando muore i figli leggono il suo diario, e nel suo diario c'è scritto: "non c'è stato un solo giorno della mia vita in cui non abbia pensato a lui". 
Ogni decisione ha un altissimo costo.
Rifletti bene prima di fare passi azzardati, ma non per non deludere i genitori, i figli ecc. ecc., ma per te. 
Se decidi di andare via è per sempre.
La passione con questa nuova persona (accentuata anche dal sotterfugio, dal sesso e dall'emozione del tradimento) potrebbe non essere per sempre e potresti pentirti quando ormai è troppo tardi.
Una cosa per me è sacrosanta: non puoi continuare a tenere i piedi in due staffe, non è giusto nè per tuo marito, nè per l'altro, nè per te.

Pensaci.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> . Amo troppo il mio nuovo compagno, ma sono ancora piena di domande, di paranoie morali.
> Non so se dovute alla mia coscienza o solo al timore di fare la scelta giusta per tutti. E alla consapevolezza che non far soffrire nessuno non è possibile.
> Grazie per la vostra pazienza!


Riflettici il troppo stroppia...
No?
Bello il nick Darla eh?
Benvenuta!


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Straquoto. Soprattutto il grassetto.


Sono d'accordo con voi che la scelta dev'essere quella giusta per me. E' che in questo momento sono come divisa a metà.
Tra la via del dovere e della tranquillità (anche se solo apparente) della famiglia, e la via della persona che sono ora e che sente di poter essere felice e realmente se stessa  con questo nuovo uomo, ma ha come la sensazione che la nuova strada non sia lecita.
E' questa incapacità di decidere che mi tormenta.
Insieme al fatto di sapere che comunque i figli ne soffriranno.
Meglio una mamma che ha scombussolato la loro vita per cercare la SUA felicità o una mamma che si sacrifica per loro rinunciando a a una nuova vita?
Non vedo possibile la terza via: ricominciare con il marito, se non solo con un rapporto di reciproco affetto, ma l'amore è altro.


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Riflettici il troppo stroppia...
> No?
> Bello il nick Darla eh?
> Benvenuta!


Concordo, ma in questo caso era per sottolineare e rendere  il legame che c'è con lui...


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao, è difficile darti un consiglio.
> Mi fai venire in mente il film "I ponti di madison County". Lo conosci?
> In quel film la protagonista decide di rimanere in famiglia ma quando muore i figli leggono il suo diario, e nel suo diario c'è scritto: "non c'è stato un solo giorno della mia vita in cui non abbia pensato a lui".
> Ogni decisione ha un altissimo costo.
> ...


Conosco e adoro il film.
Fare la scelta di Francesca? Ci ho pensato.
Ma lì si trattava di una more durato 3 giorni.
Qui, per fortuna o purtroppo, la storia è più lunga e intensa. Con sprazzi di quotidianità che lui mi ha aiutato a vivere. Sempre per il desiderio e la volontà di propormi un futuro insieme, che non è fatto solo di momenti di intensa passione, ma di tante piccole condivisioni.
Certo, queste storie hanno il gusto del proibito, ma nel nostro caso le prospettive reali ci sono. Non avremmo neppure grossi problemi economici o logistici a frenarci.
Sono io che devo avere la forza, il coraggio, di fare un passo in una direzione o nell'altra.


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi che la scelta dev'essere quella giusta per me. E' che in questo momento sono come divisa a metà.
> Tra la via del dovere e della tranquillità (anche se solo apparente) della famiglia, e la via della persona che sono ora e che sente di poter essere felice e realmente se stessa  con questo nuovo uomo, ma ha come la sensazione che la nuova strada non sia lecita.
> E' questa incapacità di decidere che mi tormenta.
> Insieme al fatto di sapere che comunque i figli ne soffriranno.
> ...



Sei ferma al bivio forse più importante della tua vita e tu lo sai. Fai bene a stare ancora ferma lì per riflettere e valutare tutto quanto.
Secondo me quando si prova il vero e grande amore è difficile rinunciarci. Tu non l'hai conosciuto con tuo marito e ora la passione ti sta sconvolgendo.
Sì, l'amore è altro, so cosa significa, io l'ho provato per mio marito e non ci avrei rinunciato per tutto l'oro del mondo, nel mio caso l'amore ha veramente smosso le montagne.
Scusa se mi sto perdendo in sentimentalismi...sono fatta così, nonostante le batoste prese...
Tornando a te, tutto si complica perché hai una famiglia, due figli la cui vita verrà comunque scombussolata.
Hai provato a stare lontano un po' di tempo da lui?  
Per chi crede nel matrimonio è ovvio che la nuova strada non sia lecita: a chi dare retta allora? Al cuore e alla ricerca di felicità di una donna o ai valori morali che possiede chi crede?
Io non lo so, mi sento di consigliarti di aspettare ancora prima di prendere la decisione, considera anche che la convivenza è tutta altra cosa e perde ben presto quel che di idilliaco (anche perché ci sono i figli che lo faranno perdere con tutti i casini di ordine pratico).
Ma tuo marito non si accorge di nessun cambiamento?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei ferma al bivio forse più importante della tua vita e tu lo sai. Fai bene a stare ancora ferma lì per riflettere e valutare tutto quanto.
> Secondo me quando si prova il vero e grande amore è difficile rinunciarci. Tu non l'hai conosciuto con tuo marito e ora la passione ti sta sconvolgendo.
> Sì, l'amore è altro, so cosa significa, io l'ho provato per mio marito e non ci avrei rinunciato per tutto l'oro del mondo, nel mio caso l'amore ha veramente smosso le montagne.
> Scusa se mi sto perdendo in sentimentalismi...sono fatta così, nonostante le batoste prese...
> ...


20% cuore
80% cervello
Sei a posto.

Inverti le proporzioni ti caccerai sempre nei guai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> E' parecchio che vi leggo e faccio tesoro dei consigli indiretti di ciascuno di voi.
> Ora però vorrei raccontare la mia storia. Principalmente perchè sono arrivata ad un bivio e devo decidere...
> Abito nella capitale, ho 38 anni, sono sposata da 12 con un mio coetaneo ed abbiamo due bambini. Un maschio di 10 e una bambina di 8.
> ...


Bellissima! Era da tanto che aspettavo una donna come te.
Una donna come me...fino a qualche tempo fa.

Nel tuo post ho sottolineato i punti in comune con la mia vita.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2012)

in parte anche io

qui si va avanti a vedersiSentirsi
Qnd ci si vede è tutto molto bello
Poi torno alla mia vita e x certiv ersi va anche avanti meglio
Quelle 4 ore io e lui sono così belle che sino a che durerà ben venga
Finirà perché finirà…

Non penso arriverò mai al bivio non sono innamorata del mio amante
C’è un grande affetto e un ‘ottima intesa questo si
E va been così

Mi innamorassi sarebbe davvero difficile quindi ti capisco e credo sia difficilissimo


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bellissima! Era da tanto che aspettavo una donna come te.
> Una donna come me...fino a qualche tempo fa.
> 
> Nel tuo post ho sottolineato i punti in comune con la mia vita.


Grazie! spero allora di leggere i tuoi consigli e la tua storia....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Grazie! spero allora di leggere i tuoi consigli e la tua storia....


La mia storia sarà difficile....

consigli non ne ho.....però so quello che ho fatto per uscirne.


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La mia storia sarà difficile....
> 
> consigli non ne ho.....però so quello che ho fatto per uscirne.


Allora guarderò i tuoi post passati.
Ma come ne sei uscita alla fine?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Allora guarderò i tuoi post passati.
> Ma come ne sei uscita alla fine?


Facendo quello che hai fatto tu.

Solo che tu lo stai facendo meglio :up:


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei ferma al bivio forse più importante della tua vita e tu lo sai. Fai bene a stare ancora ferma lì per riflettere e valutare tutto quanto.
> Secondo me quando si prova il vero e grande amore è difficile rinunciarci. Tu non l'hai conosciuto con tuo marito e ora la passione ti sta sconvolgendo.
> Sì, l'amore è altro, so cosa significa, io l'ho provato per mio marito e non ci avrei rinunciato per tutto l'oro del mondo, nel mio caso l'amore ha veramente smosso le montagne.
> Scusa se mi sto perdendo in sentimentalismi...sono fatta così, nonostante le batoste prese...
> ...


Per un bel pò no. Da un pò di tempo si è accorto.
Mi chiedo se sia proprio necessario aver la moglie con un piede già fuori di casa per aprire gli occhi.
E mi chiedo se sia accettabile e verosimile un cambiamento in lui.
E soprattutto mi chiedo se sono in grado io di riaprire un discorso, col cuore e non solo con cervello e il senso del dovere...


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Facendo quello che hai fatto tu.
> 
> Solo che tu lo stai facendo meglio :up:


Grazie davvero per l'appoggio...


----------



## elena_ (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Riflettici il troppo stroppia...
> No?
> *Bello il nick Darla eh?*
> Benvenuta!


ahahahahahah
ma vaff...Conte...mi hai fatto morire...


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi che la scelta dev'essere quella giusta per me. E' che in questo momento sono come divisa a metà.
> Tra la via del dovere e della tranquillità (anche se solo apparente) della famiglia, e la via della persona che sono ora e che sente di poter essere felice e realmente se stessa con questo nuovo uomo, ma ha come la sensazione che la nuova strada non sia lecita.
> E' questa incapacità di decidere che mi tormenta.
> Insieme al fatto di sapere che comunque i figli ne soffriranno.
> ...


Ciao Darla!

Certe decisioni sono davvero difficili, se ci pensi bene.
Metti il tuo amore su una bilancina, una di quelle piccole ma precise che di solito usano i farmacisti, maglio se ha i piatti d'ottone, così mentre li guardi nel loro giallo abbagliante ti potrà tornare in mente il disco solare che ornava il capo del dio dalla testa di falco che si venerava nel paese in cui il limo fertile faceva maturare tre raccolti all'anno, dico l'amore che hai per chiunque, ammesso che tu ne abbia, e nell'altro metti il tuo non voler fare del male a chi non se lo merita, il che sovente esclude le suocere, ma tant'è, quindi cronometra quanto dura l'equilibrio impossibile.
Avvolgi nella bambagia l'uomo che ritieni abbia la vivacità culturale di un ravanello e scarnifica tutte e 206 le ossa del gran gonzo che ti lappa, essi avranno lo stesso peso, così come un'oncia di semi di carrube ed una di pepite d'oro premono con ugual forza sul terreno, così sono equipollenti i due uomini che hai per le mani, di loro però cambia il volume.
E tu sei attratta dalle dimensioni più che dal peso.
Fossi anche tu una sgrassacuticole che s'illascivisce come gramolatrice di nespole, sarebbe davvero imbarazzante il silenzio con il quale risponderesti confusa allorquando ti chiedessero cosa ti manca più di tuo marito dacchè l'hanno evirato.
E sei stata tu a sottrargli le olive nascostamente, come un'arvicola ruba le mimetiche uova di piviere crestato dal suo nido nottetempo.
Tu sei falsa e bugiarda come gli antichi dei che giocavano cogli eroi e la loro prole, sei una che si nasconde i moschetti sotto le sottane mentre canta la marsigliese in Vandea e sei un brufolo giallo di sebo untuoso sulla pelle di un bambino magro.
E mi piaci ancor di più perchè in tutto questo mare di luridume che esce da ogni tuo orifizio, l'unico tuo cruccio è l'ordine con cui affogherai chi ti circonda, finchè il loro mucchio esanime toccherà il fondo, affinchè tu possa poggiare i tuoi artigli sulle loro schiene e tenere la tua viscida proboscide sopra il pelo del guano.
Proprio come una bassotta mozzata da un colpo di falce fin alle caviglie, ti senti una giraffa quando un barbone ti appoggia su una sedia zoppa rivestita con poca saggina, così tu, onorata di mansioni poco più che servili, ti senti una satrapa rinchiusa in una stamberga attorniata da pezzenti.
Già, già, se felice vuoi la moglie non svegliare le sue voglie!
E la tua fregola da mandrilla rivoltata come un guanto, beh, ora che hai provato le pozioni vibranti dell'erculoide, è divenuta incontenibile e più violacea delle pudenda di un caprone colla lingua di fuori.
Inutile flaccido bue colla fede al dito!
Meriti ben altri orizzonti della scala Mercalli!
E i figli?
Loro non hanno nulla a che fare colla tua felicità, la tua realizzazione e la tua soddisfazione.
I pargoletti potranno essere felici anche chiamando papà i tuoi nuovi compagni Cheope, Chefren e Micerino mentre giocheranno coi loro novelli fratellini Mammolo, Pisolo, Brontolo, Tarquinio Prisco e Tarquinio il superbo.
Essi sono una tua diretta emanazione citologica o per margotta, ciò che soddisfa i tuoi capricci, per loro deve essere un piacere, guai a loro se non lo fosse!
Goditela prima che qualche cervello, anche di seconda mano, si impossessi della tua capiente scatola cranica!
Perchè certe decisioni sono davvero facili, se non ci pensi affatto.

Ciao!


----------



## Niko74 (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi che la scelta dev'essere quella giusta per me. E' che in questo momento sono come divisa a metà.
> Tra la via del dovere e della tranquillità (anche se solo apparente) della famiglia, e la via della persona che sono ora e che sente di poter essere felice e realmente se stessa  con questo nuovo uomo, ma ha come la sensazione che la nuova strada non sia lecita.
> E' questa incapacità di decidere che mi tormenta.
> Insieme al fatto di sapere che comunque i figli ne soffriranno.
> ...


Bene, alla luce di quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto, e che ha detto a me anche mia moglie, se mpm vedo possibile la terza via e se "l'amore è altro" perché rimani con tuo marito?

Comunque moltissime le analogie tra la tua storia e quella di mia moglie, soprattutto per l'essersi sposata essenzialmente per uscire di casa e farsi una famiglia...ha trovato il primo che le poteva andare abbastanza bene e ha fatto quello che doveva....per poi saltar fuori dopo 18 anni con "l'amore è altro".


----------



## Niko74 (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Per un bel pò no. Da un pò di tempo si è accorto.
> Mi chiedo se sia proprio necessario aver la moglie con un piede già fuori di casa per aprire gli occhi.
> E mi chiedo se sia accettabile e verosimile un cambiamento in lui.
> E soprattutto mi chiedo se sono in grado io di riaprire un discorso, col cuore e non solo con cervello e il senso del dovere...


Mmmh...mi ricorda un pò la storia del "avresti dovuto capire....io stavo male da molto tempo"...ma parlare no?
Mica tutti sono veggenti sai? E magari se si tratta di persone che non concepiscono il tradimento vanno a pensare di tutto prima di capire veramente.
Secondo me molto semplicemente tu hai sbagliato a sposarti con tuo marito ma non hai il coraggio di cambiare la situazione. Lo stesso si può dire di mia moglie ovviamente.


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bene, alla luce di quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto, e che ha detto a me anche mia moglie, se mpm vedo possibile la terza via e se "l'amore è altro" perché rimani con tuo marito?
> 
> Comunque moltissime le analogie tra la tua storia e quella di mia moglie, soprattutto per l'essersi sposata essenzialmente per uscire di casa e farsi una famiglia...ha trovato il primo che le poteva andare abbastanza bene e ha fatto quello che doveva....*per poi saltar fuori dopo 18 anni con "l'amore è altro"*.


 Che cosa triste...decisamente...
E poi mi chiedono perché non ho il ragazzo...e meno male direi!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che cosa triste...decisamente...
> E poi mi chiedono perché non ho il ragazzo...e meno male direi!!!!


Ah beh...non ha fatto diversamente dalla madre sai. Madre che poi si è lagnata e si lagna ancora perché lei ha "dovuto" rinunciare a tutto e bla bla...


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh...non ha fatto diversamente dalla madre sai. Madre che poi si è lagnata e si lagna ancora perché lei ha "dovuto" rinunciare a tutto e bla bla...


Questo mi fa troppo incavolare...
Era meglio se non rinunciava, visto l'esempio che ha dato....


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Darla!
> 
> Certe decisioni sono davvero difficili, se ci pensi bene.
> Metti il tuo amore su una bilancina, una di quelle piccole ma precise che di solito usano i farmacisti, maglio se ha i piatti d'ottone, così mentre li guardi nel loro giallo abbagliante ti potrà tornare in mente il disco solare che ornava il capo del dio dalla testa di falco che si venerava nel paese in cui il limo fertile faceva maturare tre raccolti all'anno, dico l'amore che hai per chiunque, ammesso che tu ne abbia, e nell'altro metti il tuo non voler fare del male a chi non se lo merita, il che sovente esclude le suocere, ma tant'è, quindi cronometra quanto dura l'equilibrio impossibile.
> ...



Sarà che ho vissuto intimamente e profondamente, marchiato nelle ossa, il tormento di vedere la mia famiglia rompersi, e vedere che per quanto mi sforzassi tutto andava peggio...
Capisco perfettamente e non apro bocca su eventuali giudizi sulla moralità di chi tradisce, lungi da me. Nè posso discordare se dicono che tradire un marito che a parte essere stantio, nulla ha fatto di male, è una bastardata.
E dico davvero, dal profondo del cuore.
Ma non faccio fatica a sentire la sincerità di una donna che non sa che cazzo fare, e dove si volta si volta, vede solo macerie.


----------



## bastardo dentro (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi che la scelta dev'essere quella giusta per me. E' che in questo momento sono come divisa a metà.
> Tra la via del dovere e della tranquillità (anche se solo apparente) della famiglia, e la via della persona che sono ora e che sente di poter essere felice e realmente se stessa con questo nuovo uomo, ma ha come la sensazione che la nuova strada non sia lecita.
> E' questa incapacità di decidere che mi tormenta.
> Insieme al fatto di sapere che comunque i figli ne soffriranno.
> ...


per carattere la mia risposta sarebbe di sacrificarti. sono sicuramente contro vento ma non perchè ti consiglio di accontentarti o "vivacchiare" nella tua storia attuale magari accompagnandoti con un rapporto a latere. adesso non puoi essere obiettiva nel giudizio nei confronti di tuo marito. dovresti avere il tempo di gestire, da sola, per qualche tempo le tue emozioni e poi decidere. devi anche valutare il senso di colpa che ti potrebbe colpire nel "seguire la tua strada". molti non lo sentono e sono convinti che una mamma o un papà felice e realizzato siano meglio di un papà o una mamma piena di rimpianti.... in parte posso essere d'accordo. ma non so per quale ancestrale istinto i nostri bimbi hanno i n mente l'idea di papà e mamma insieme. e vedere i genitori che si amano è per loro fonte di grande sicurezza. personalmente ho fatto un passo indietro, da traditore, sono tornato nella famiglia e ne ho fatto una "religione" cercando passo dopo passo, gesto dopo gesto di creare nuovamente quella complicità che un tempo c'era e che io avevo contribuito a distruggere. e' un cammino - ancora in corso - ma vedo i miei bimbi sorridere e sempre più spesso mi sento, in famiglia, al posto giusto nel momento giusto. non è da tutti costruire sul dolore di una separazone. certo può essere fatto ma bisogna interrogarsi sulla possibilità di gestire quel dolore.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non faccio fatica a sentire la sincerità di una donna che non sa che cazzo fare, e dove si volta si volta, vede solo macerie.


Non ho mai conosciuto cattive persone che non fossero o molto bugiarde o molto sincere.

E preferivo le prime.


----------



## Leda (7 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto cattive persone che non fossero o molto bugiarde o molto sincere.
> 
> E preferivo le prime.


A me più che altro comunica una sensazione di gelo emotivo totale, come se tutti gli attori in scena non fossero che pedine da spostare sulla sua scacchiera mentale, non persone di carne e sangue... brrrrr


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarà che ho vissuto intimamente e profondamente, marchiato nelle ossa, il tormento di vedere la mia famiglia rompersi, e vedere che per quanto mi sforzassi tutto andava peggio...
> Capisco perfettamente e non apro bocca su eventuali giudizi sulla moralità di chi tradisce, lungi da me. Nè posso discordare se dicono che tradire un marito che a parte essere stantio, nulla ha fatto di male, è una bastardata.
> E dico davvero, dal profondo del cuore.
> Ma non faccio fatica a sentire la sincerità di una donna che non sa che cazzo fare, e dove si volta si volta, vede solo macerie.


Sono concorde nel dire che è una bastardata, me ne rendo conto ed è uno dei motivi per cui so che devo prendere una decisione, per il rispetto di tutti.
Mi ha toccata molto la tua ultima frase: è così, ovunque mi giro vedo le macerie che comunque ci saranno qualsiasi direzione prenderò.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> per carattere la mia risposta sarebbe di sacrificarti. sono sicuramente contro vento ma non perchè ti consiglio di accontentarti o "vivacchiare" nella tua storia attuale magari accompagnandoti con un rapporto a latere. adesso non puoi essere obiettiva nel giudizio nei confronti di tuo marito. dovresti avere il tempo di gestire, da sola, per qualche tempo le tue emozioni e poi decidere. devi anche valutare il senso di colpa che ti potrebbe colpire nel "seguire la tua strada". molti non lo sentono e sono convinti che una mamma o un papà felice e realizzato siano meglio di un papà o una mamma piena di rimpianti.... in parte posso essere d'accordo. ma non so per quale ancestrale istinto i nostri bimbi hanno i n mente l'idea di papà e mamma insieme. e vedere i genitori che si amano è per loro fonte di grande sicurezza. personalmente ho fatto un passo indietro, da traditore, sono tornato nella famiglia e ne ho fatto una "religione" cercando passo dopo passo, gesto dopo gesto di creare nuovamente quella complicità che un tempo c'era e che io avevo contribuito a distruggere. e' un cammino - ancora in corso - ma vedo i miei bimbi sorridere e sempre più spesso mi sento, in famiglia, al posto giusto nel momento giusto. non è da tutti costruire sul dolore di una separazone. certo può essere fatto ma bisogna interrogarsi sulla possibilità di gestire quel dolore....


si ma la verità
se non ricordo male la tua altra era rimasta incinta o cmq aveva preso la decisione di chiudere con te
se così non fosse stato avresti ricominciato con tua moglie?

la verità
e scusa se ho sbagliato ela tua storia è invec eun'altra


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono concorde nel dire che è una bastardata, me ne rendo conto ed è uno dei motivi per cui so che devo prendere una decisione, per il rispetto di tutti.
> Mi ha toccata molto la tua ultima frase: è così, ovunque mi giro vedo le macerie che comunque ci saranno qualsiasi direzione prenderò.



bè, ma le macerie possono essere una risorsa, anni fa è uscita un'ottima legge sul loro riciclo sotto il manto stradale
quindi vedi che non a caso le macerie servono a fare le strade, ci vuole solo un macchinario che le sminuzzi e prepari

fuor di metafora, ma neanche tanto, trova il tuo macchinario, le macerie le hai, avrai anche la strada


----------



## darla (7 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> per carattere la mia risposta sarebbe di sacrificarti. sono sicuramente contro vento ma non perchè ti consiglio di accontentarti o "vivacchiare" nella tua storia attuale magari accompagnandoti con un rapporto a latere. adesso non puoi essere obiettiva nel giudizio nei confronti di tuo marito. dovresti avere il tempo di gestire, da sola, per qualche tempo le tue emozioni e poi decidere. devi anche valutare il senso di colpa che ti potrebbe colpire nel "seguire la tua strada". molti non lo sentono e sono convinti che una mamma o un papà felice e realizzato siano meglio di un papà o una mamma piena di rimpianti.... in parte posso essere d'accordo. ma non so per quale ancestrale istinto i nostri bimbi hanno i n mente l'idea di papà e mamma insieme. e vedere i genitori che si amano è per loro fonte di grande sicurezza. personalmente ho fatto un passo indietro, da traditore, sono tornato nella famiglia e ne ho fatto una "religione" cercando passo dopo passo, gesto dopo gesto di creare nuovamente quella complicità che un tempo c'era e che io avevo contribuito a distruggere. e' un cammino - ancora in corso - ma vedo i miei bimbi sorridere e sempre più spesso mi sento, in famiglia, al posto giusto nel momento giusto. non è da tutti costruire sul dolore di una separazone. certo può essere fatto ma bisogna interrogarsi sulla possibilità di gestire quel dolore.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Il senso di colpa lo intravedo, in maniera lucida ed è uno dei freni a scegliere la via della separazione.
Sulla capacità di gestire il dolore e i casini della separazione stessa....ho molti dubbi di saperlo fare. E questo è uno degli altri freni.
Poi ci sono i valori a cui comunque ho sempre creduto.
L'unica cosa che non riesco a condividere con il tuo scritto, è la possibilità di ritrovare una complicità che forse non c'è mai stata.
A volte si sceglie la persona non dico sbagliata, ma non giusta.
Oppure nel cammino di una vita a due si prendono due strade troppo diverse e poi è dura rimetterle, non dico insieme, ma almeno vicine.
Sui bambini hai ragione. Anche se ci sono figli di separati molto sereni, ma sappiamo che l'ideale dei figli è avere i genitori insieme.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto cattive persone che non fossero o molto bugiarde o molto sincere.
> 
> E preferivo le prime.



Mi piace molto come scrivi, lo sai.
Ma frasi come queste, degne dei più rari biglietti da Bacio Perugina, aforismi brillanti, non mi parlano molto.

Che ti posso dire? io non ho lasciato mio marito per un'altra persona. Ma so quanta sofferenza c'era mentre ogni giorno, 1000 volte al giorno, mi chiedevo "vado o resto? figlia, matrimonio, il suo dolore.... ma sopravviverò? riuscirò a fare qualcosa di buono da tutto questo? riuscirò a rendere felice lui, mia figlia? ce la faccio... no, non ce la faccio... ce la faccio!!! no, non ce la faccio..."

Ho letto la versione di mio marito. Se incontrassi la donna di cui parla (io, ovviamente), saprei di essere di fronte a un demonio.
Eppure, sarà che ho specchi di scarsa qualità, non mi ci vedo in quella descrizione. 

Forse non riesco a definire cattiva una persona con facilità.


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmh...mi ricorda un pò la storia del "avresti dovuto capire....io stavo male da molto tempo"...ma parlare no?
> Mica tutti sono veggenti sai? E magari se si tratta di persone che non concepiscono il tradimento vanno a pensare di tutto prima di capire veramente.
> Secondo me molto semplicemente tu hai sbagliato a sposarti con tuo marito ma non hai il coraggio di cambiare la situazione. Lo stesso si può dire di mia moglie ovviamente.


Sono 3 anni che provo a parlarci, anzi, le cose gliele ho dette chiare e tonde dal primo momento di "crisi" mia, indipendentemente dall'arrivo di una terza persona. Lui è per l'indissolubilità passiva dell'unione, qualsiasi cosa succeda separarsi è sbagliato. Ma non per l'amore quanto per l'impegno più che altro religioso.
Ora sta cercando di porsi in maniera diversa, però, ripeto, ha aspettato che fossi arrivata al bivio.
Da una parte mi fa venire il nervoso: se ne era capace prima perchè non ha risposto alle mie richieste di aiuto? Ha aspettato che un altro riempisse il vuoto del mio cuore. Adesso è dura spostare quella persona e rinnegare l'amore che provo per lui!
E mi domando anche se mio marito, se scegliessi di restare con lui, potrebbe davvero mantenere quest'atteggiamento positivo, che in tanti anni non ha mai avuto.
Sono infinite domande che mi pongo e a cui non so dare una risposta. Forse mi serve più tempo, come mi dice lo spicologo.
Per non fare una scelta di cui non sono convinta.
Ma lo spicologo stesso mi "spinge" a scegliere la nuova vita. Forse perchè mi vede in difficoltà nell'altro senso. Lo farei con rassegnazione, almeno adesso...


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono 3 anni che provo a parlarci, anzi, le cose gliele ho dette chiare e tonde dal primo momento di "crisi" mia, indipendentemente dall'arrivo di una terza persona. Lui è per l'indissolubilità passiva dell'unione, qualsiasi cosa succeda separarsi è sbagliato. Ma non per l'amore quanto per l'impegno più che altro religioso.
> Ora sta cercando di porsi in maniera diversa, però, ripeto, ha aspettato che fossi arrivata al bivio.
> Da una parte mi fa venire il nervoso: se ne era capace prima perchè non ha risposto alle mie richieste di aiuto? Ha aspettato che un altro riempisse il vuoto del mio cuore. Adesso è dura spostare quella persona e rinnegare l'amore che provo per lui!
> E mi domando anche se mio marito, se scegliessi di restare con lui, potrebbe davvero mantenere quest'atteggiamento positivo, che in tanti anni non ha mai avuto.
> ...



Ma tuo marito sa espressamente che c'è un altro che ti interessa, o ha solo dei vaghi sospetti, o neanche quelli e ti percepisce solo diversa da prima?


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> E' parecchio che vi leggo e faccio tesoro dei consigli indiretti di ciascuno di voi.
> Ora però vorrei raccontare la mia storia. Principalmente perchè sono arrivata ad un bivio e devo decidere...
> Abito nella capitale, ho 38 anni, sono sposata da 12 con un mio coetaneo ed abbiamo due bambini. Un maschio di 10 e una bambina di 8.
> ...


In questo forum, tantissime volte ho scritto una cosa che penso, cioè che, molti matrimoni raggiungono il tradimento perchè chi si sposa, non ha avuto la possibilità di conoscere se stessi ne tanto meno l'altro sesso, arrivando quindi a creare quelle alternative che, potrebbero dare luogo ad un futuro più o meno possibile e adatto a noi.
Cosa potresti fare a parere mio? Intanto ormai hai tradito, e se dirlo o non dirlo a tuo marito non è un consiglio che riesco a darti, nonostante qua dentro ne abbiamo discusso. Se pensi di amare tuo marito, prova a parlargli, a metterlo con le spalle al muro e fargli capire chiaramente cosa vorresti o cosa ti aspettavi da lui e dal matrimonio, digli chiaramente qual'è la tua visione di vita. Una cosa ritengo sicura, che non puoi continuare nel tradimento, a parere mio, sarebbe un allontanare intanto una tua decisione sulla "vostra vita", e poi una sua scoperta sul tradimento. Se ritieni invece di amare l'altro, comincia a parlare chiaramente a questo, e nel frattempo decidi  quando e come parlare a tuo marito. 
E lo so è difficile, ma se hai avuto la "maturità" di tradire trova anche la maturità per prenderti le "tue" responsabilità.

Un'altro pensiero mi è venuto in mente, e lo scrivo, premesso che tu hai avuto le tue motivazioni per tradire, e non sta a me ne giudicare ne null'altro, posso però dire una cosa con certezza, l'amante che hai, facendoti tradire il marito, non parte con i presupposti per essere un uomo con la U maiuscola. Pensiero mio soltanto che non è atto a voler offendere, ma soltanto ad esprimere un mio concetto di vita.

Claudio.


----------



## fightclub (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> E' parecchio che vi leggo e faccio tesoro dei consigli indiretti di ciascuno di voi.
> Ora però vorrei raccontare la mia storia. Principalmente perchè sono arrivata ad un bivio e devo decidere...
> Abito nella capitale, ho 38 anni, sono sposata da 12 con un mio coetaneo ed abbiamo due bambini. Un maschio di 10 e una bambina di 8.
> ...


"confessati" con tuo marito
sai io non sono "di Chiesa" ma non ho letto le promesse il giorno del matrimonio, gliele ho dette guardandola negli occhi e ci credo ancora nonostante tutto
da quello che scrivi voi ve le siete dette per incoscienza: è ora di crescere


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono 3 anni che provo a parlarci, anzi, le cose gliele ho dette chiare e tonde dal primo momento di "crisi" mia, indipendentemente dall'arrivo di una terza persona. Lui è per l'indissolubilità passiva dell'unione, qualsiasi cosa succeda separarsi è sbagliato. Ma non per l'amore quanto per l'impegno più che altro religioso.
> *Ora sta cercando di porsi in maniera diversa, però, ripeto, ha aspettato che fossi arrivata al bivio.
> Da una parte mi fa venire il nervoso: se ne era capace prima perchè non ha risposto alle mie richieste di aiuto? Ha aspettato che un altro riempisse il vuoto del mio cuore. *Adesso è dura spostare quella persona e rinnegare l'amore che provo per lui!
> E mi domando anche se mio marito, se scegliessi di restare con lui, potrebbe davvero mantenere quest'atteggiamento positivo, che in tanti anni non ha mai avuto.
> ...



ma dai! che vuol dire?? ha fatto apposta ad aspettare che un altro riempisse il vuoto?
guarda che di solito le cose sono semplici così come appaiono: tu hai interesse per un altro e tuo marito è passato in secondo piano, i motivi li sai tu, forse non siete fatti per stare assieme, ora tuo marito si è accorto che qualcosa è cambiato e ha mutato atteggiamento, ma non dire che ha aspettato il bivio!


----------



## JON (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Sono 3 anni che provo a parlarci, anzi, le cose gliele ho dette chiare e tonde dal primo momento di "crisi" mia, indipendentemente dall'arrivo di una terza persona. Lui è per l'indissolubilità passiva dell'unione, qualsiasi cosa succeda separarsi è sbagliato. Ma non per l'amore quanto per l'impegno più che altro religioso.
> Ora sta cercando di porsi in maniera diversa, però, ripeto, ha aspettato che fossi arrivata al bivio.
> Da una parte mi fa venire il nervoso: se ne era capace prima perchè non ha risposto alle mie richieste di aiuto? Ha aspettato che un altro riempisse il vuoto del mio cuore. Adesso è dura spostare quella persona e rinnegare l'amore che provo per lui!
> E mi domando anche se mio marito, se scegliessi di restare con lui, potrebbe davvero mantenere quest'atteggiamento positivo, che in tanti anni non ha mai avuto.
> ...


Certo che per spronarti a propendere per la nuova idea di vita direi che non ci vuole molto. Difficile invece sarebbe convincerti che quella attuale sia la strada giusta.

Credo che tu sappia benissimo quanti sacrifici umani lasceranno per strada le tue scelte, forse quello che non sai è quanto quei sacrifici saranno utili e leciti. Comunque non ci sono controindicazioni nel pensare agli altri mentre si applicano le proprie scelte.

Tuo marito non c'entra molto nella tua storia, paghi oggi le conseguenze di una vita fortemente condizionata dalla tua famiglia di origine e fondamentalmente dalla tua inesperienza.

Sono d'accordo con chi ti ha detto che qualunque decisione prenderai dovrai farlo per te e per nessun altro, senza capri espiatori.
Ricordati che sei ancora poco esperta (Conte diceva 20% amore, 80% cervello), buttarti a capofitto sull'altro non mi pare la soluzione ideale. Hai detto di aver scoperto che la stragrande maggioranza delle coppie vivve delle conflittualità più o meno evidenti ma comunque presenti. Perchè con quest'uomo dovrebbe essere diverso?

Lo psicologo ti ha consigliato bene ad aspettare, ma non per maturare meglio la tua decisione di cambiamento, piuttosto credo sia meglio attendere nuovi sviluppi e un tuo coinvolgimento emotivo meno influenzabile.


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> "confessati" con tuo marito
> sai io non sono "di Chiesa" ma non ho letto le promesse il giorno del matrimonio, gliele ho dette guardandola negli occhi e ci credo ancora nonostante tutto
> da quello che scrivi voi ve le siete dette per incoscienza: è ora di crescere


Concordo.
Non c'era la maturità necessaria da entrambe le parti, per motivi diversi.
Ora il bivio di cui parlo è proprio quello di dover capire se è meglio, giusto per me rimettere in gioco il rapporto con mio marito con una nuova consapevolezza oppure costruire con la nuova maturità questo nuovo rapporto con l'uomo che ho scoperto di amare...


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2012)

*Fightclub mi ha fatto venire in mente...*

Sì, le sue parole riguardo all'incoscienza al momento di sposarvi mi ha fatto pensare alla possibilità di richiedere la nullità del matrimonio canonico, visto che siete entrambi credenti e praticanti.
Il fatto che vi siate sposati senza un gran sentimento alla base potrebbe far intravedere una mancata responsabilità al momento del consenso.
Questo, forse, appianerebbe gli inevitabili sensi di colpa.
Forse, come già ti hanno detto altri, lo sbaglio nasce proprio dall'aver sposato una persona che non era quella giusta, e non lo era fin dall'inizio.


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito sa espressamente che c'è un altro che ti interessa, o ha solo dei vaghi sospetti, o neanche quelli e ti percepisce solo diversa da prima?


Qualche sospetto ce l'ha, mi pecepisce molto diversa da prima ed è preoccupato fortemente.


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, le sue parole riguardo all'incoscienza al momento di sposarvi mi ha fatto pensare alla possibilità di richiedere la nullità del matrimonio canonico, visto che siete entrambi credenti e praticanti.
> Il fatto che vi siate sposati senza un gran sentimento alla base potrebbe far intravedere una mancata responsabilità al momento del consenso.
> Questo, forse, appianerebbe gli inevitabili sensi di colpa.
> Forse, come già ti hanno detto altri, lo sbaglio nasce proprio dall'aver sposato una persona che non era quella giusta, e non lo era fin dall'inizio.


Si un pensiero in questo senso l'avevo fatto anch'io. E a riguardo avevo anche chiesto consiglio mesi fa.
Purtroppo non è una via semplice, soprattutto in presenza di figli la Chiesa tende a non annullare il matrimonio.
Comunque sarebbe una via lunga e costosa, soprattutto dovrebbe essere voluta e sostenuta da entrambe le parti. Credo che ognuno risponda alla sua coscienza, ma in vita è difficile dimostrare la reale volontà del singolo al momento di un passo così importante.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Si un pensiero in questo senso l'avevo fatto anch'io. E a riguardo avevo anche chiesto consiglio mesi fa.
> Purtroppo non è una via semplice, soprattutto in presenza di figli la Chiesa tende a non annullare il matrimonio.
> Comunque sarebbe una via lunga e costosa, soprattutto dovrebbe essere voluta e sostenuta da entrambe le parti. Credo che ognuno risponda alla sua coscienza, ma in vita è difficile dimostrare la reale volontà del singolo al momento di un passo così importante.



Te l'ho suggerito perché so di cosa si parla. 
Il costo non sarebbe alto, sono da sfatare le leggende che vi aleggiano intorno, se mai va tenuto conto del fatto che va presentato anche il ricorso civile, da qui i costi raddoppiati.
Comunque, è sufficiente l'accertamento che uno solo dei coniugi non sia stato maturo al momento, e tu nel cuor tuo sai cosa intendo.   
I figli non sono un ostacolo.


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In questo forum, tantissime volte ho scritto una cosa che penso, cioè che, molti matrimoni raggiungono il tradimento perchè chi si sposa, non ha avuto la possibilità di conoscere se stessi ne tanto meno l'altro sesso, arrivando quindi a creare quelle alternative che, potrebbero dare luogo ad un futuro più o meno possibile e adatto a noi.
> Cosa potresti fare a parere mio? Intanto ormai hai tradito, e se dirlo o non dirlo a tuo marito non è un consiglio che riesco a darti, nonostante qua dentro ne abbiamo discusso. Se pensi di amare tuo marito, prova a parlargli, a metterlo con le spalle al muro e fargli capire chiaramente cosa vorresti o cosa ti aspettavi da lui e dal matrimonio, digli chiaramente qual'è la tua visione di vita. Una cosa ritengo sicura, che non puoi continuare nel tradimento, a parere mio, sarebbe un allontanare intanto una tua decisione sulla "vostra vita", e poi una sua scoperta sul tradimento. Se ritieni invece di amare l'altro, comincia a parlare chiaramente a questo, e nel frattempo decidi  quando e come parlare a tuo marito.
> E lo so è difficile, ma se hai avuto la "maturità" di tradire trova anche la maturità per prenderti le "tue" responsabilità.
> 
> ...


Riguardo l'ultimo pezzo: è una domanda che mi sono posta anch'io e che ho posto anche a lui.
Ma credo che quando uno/una è passato dall'esperienza della separazione (propria) veda tutto con occhi diversi.
E comunque lui (L'amante) mi ha detto che ha percepito subito  che non ci fosse più nessun tipo di legame con mio marito.
La responsabilità  ultima resta comunque mia, lui si è innamorato, mi ha corteggiata e mi ha davvero travolta con l'intensità del suo amore e della sua passione, ma poi sono stata io a rispondere.
Non cerco giustificazioni. Tante volte qui ho letto che chi tradisce " se la racconta": è così.
Lo si fa per trovare giustificazioni a un comportamento di base scorretto.
Forse la differenza sta nel fatto che a me non interessa trovare scuse per tirare avanti una storia tra amanti. Io voglio capire se questa storia d'amore, totale e appagante, con delle possibilità pratiche reali, sarebbe la cosa migliore per me e per la mia vita.
Oppure mi creerebbe talmente tanti sensi di colpa e tormenti da distruggermi.
E infine se, rinunciandoci, non farei ancora più male a me e agli altri creando dei presupposti per una mia tale insoddisfazione da non riuscire più a vivere serenamente.


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Te l'ho suggerito perché so di cosa si parla.
> Il costo non sarebbe alto, sono da sfatare le leggende che vi aleggiano intorno, se mai va tenuto conto del fatto che va presentato anche il ricorso civile, da qui i costi raddoppiati.
> Comunque, è sufficiente l'accertamento che uno solo dei coniugi non sia stato maturo al momento, e tu nel cuor tuo sai cosa intendo.
> I figli non sono un ostacolo.


Mi piacerebbe parlarne meglio con te.
Posso scriverti in privato? se riesco perchè non sono ancora esperta!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Riguardo l'ultimo pezzo: è una domanda che mi sono posta anch'io e che ho posto anche a lui.
> Ma credo che quando uno/una è passato dall'esperienza della separazione (propria) veda tutto con occhi diversi.
> E comunque lui (L'amante) mi ha detto che ha percepito subito  che non ci fosse più nessun tipo di legame con mio marito.
> La responsabilità  ultima resta comunque mia, lui si è innamorato, mi ha corteggiata e mi ha davvero travolta con l'intensità del suo amore e della sua passione, ma poi sono stata io a rispondere.
> ...


Potrei risponderti dicendoti: ho scritto anche, sei stata matura per tradire, ora prenditi le tue responsabilità da donna matura.
Premesso che, è sicuro che lui ti ami, e che quindi potresti anche decidere per l'amante, chi ti da la certezza che adesso sai quello che vuoi? pensi che, aver conosciuto due uomini adesso ti ha fatto capire chissà che cosa? Sono pensieri che sto scrivendo, e che spero servino a farti riflettere. E' lo scopo "diciamo" del forum. 
Forse sarebbe meglio tu parlassi con l'amante, facendogli capire che, hai bisogno di riflettere di capire e capirti, ma metti bene in chiaro con l'amante quali possono essere i vostri progetti assieme, scrivo questo, perchè non ho assolutamente fiducia in una persona che fa tradire.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe parlarne meglio con te.
> Posso scriverti in privato? se riesco perchè non sono ancora esperta!



Certo che sì!


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che sì!


Ok! grazie. Ti scrivo con calma tra un'oretta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse non riesco a definire cattiva una persona con facilità.


Mettersi a discutere di opinioni è inutile quanto contarsi i peli superflui prima di farsi la ceretta e due volte più tedioso.
Le parole sono mannaiate per chi si chiude in se stesso e semplici tratti di matita per chi è disposto ad ascoltarle, tagliano a fette chi crede di essere già arrivato e indicano la strada a chi è ancora in cammino.

La cattiveria delle persone ricade su altre persone, su alcune altre persone.
Così come non piove nè sempre nè ovunque, così il cielo non è grigio per tutti tutto il giorno.

Lo stesso le persone, sincere come i bambini, crudeli come i bambini, quando dicono cose vere, scegliendo tra le cose vere quelle che dispiacciono di più, disinteressandosi dell'effetto che possono avere...
Una cattiveria pura, che fa dormire la notte anche quelli che si confessano mattina e sera, ma che non fa meno male.
E le menzogne, pure raffinate, pure in buona fede, ma con l'occhio corto, fanno cattivi i vecchi e gli sbruffoni quando sono troppe, quando sono il vestito troppo spesso di un tornaconto.
Una cattiveria raffinata, che pensa troppo per essere pulita e troppo poco per non essere sporca, che taglia braccia e gambe per rimuovere la cancrena di un dito.

E il tuo specchio, anche da pochi soldi, è forse più bugiardo di tuo marito.
Perchè lui non ha memoria nè ha ricevuto promesse, e la sua purezza è quella degli occhi che lo guardano.

Perchè chi non è cattivo non lo è solo perchè lui dorme bene alla notte, ma perchè nessuno dorme male per colpa sua.

E gli specchi, anche i più costosi, non dormono mai.
Se li guardano gli occhi giusti.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mettersi a discutere di opinioni è inutile quanto contarsi i peli superflui prima di farsi la ceretta e due volte più tedioso.
> Le parole sono mannaiate per chi si chiude in se stesso e semplici tratti di matita per chi è disposto ad ascoltarle, tagliano a fette chi crede di essere già arrivato e indicano la strada a chi è ancora in cammino.
> 
> La cattiveria delle persone ricade su altre persone, su alcune altre persone.
> ...


Ci ho pensato tanto, una buona parte della mia vita, quando qualcuno mi diceva di qualche persona che era cattiva. Non sono mai riuscita a crederci, tranne in un singolo caso -non mio marito- e anche lì ci mettevo una buona parte di malattia mentale.

Solo che non riesco a pensare che una persona che commette una cattiva azione  sia automaticamente cattiva. Una azione non definisca una persona. Altrimenti dovrei odiare troppe persone.
Sarà che sono cresciuta in ambiente religioso cattolico e non protestante?  il peccato si può espiare... c'è sempre un prezzo, nulla viene gratis dal cielo, ma si può espiare se lo si vuole. E ognuno ha il suo percorso da fare.

Non c'entra, ma secondo me, non è cattivo non solo chi fa sì che nessuno dorma male a causa sua. Per me non è cattivo chi fa sì che tutti quelli che può dormano bene grazie a lui.
Io, come carattere o cultura, non sopravvivo all'angoscia di un mondo dove onesti, probi, "buoni", si definiscono dal male che non fanno. Non ho mai conosciuto una persona che non abbia fatto del male a qualcuno, in qualche momento della vita. 
Preferisco vedere le cose buone che riempiono la voragine delle cose cattive.
Mio carattere.

Non sto giustificando le azioni cattive purchè se ne facciano di buone!

E no, non stavo parlando di me e mio marito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato tanto, una buona parte della mia vita, quando qualcuno mi diceva di qualche persona che era cattiva. Non sono mai riuscita a crederci, tranne in un singolo caso -non mio marito- e anche lì ci mettevo una buona parte di malattia mentale.
> 
> Solo che non riesco a pensare che una persona che commette una cattiva azione  sia automaticamente cattiva. Una azione non definisca una persona. Altrimenti dovrei odiare troppe persone.
> Sarà che sono cresciuta in ambiente religioso cattolico e non protestante?  il peccato si può espiare... c'è sempre un prezzo, nulla viene gratis dal cielo, ma si può espiare se lo si vuole. E ognuno ha il suo percorso da fare.
> ...


Se sono privo di gusto e penso che un quadro di fontana sia bello, se sono una mucca pezzata e penso che un telefono a gettoni sia inutile o se sono un marito tradito e penso che mia moglie sia cattiva, non sto dando valore universale al concetto di bellezza, di initilità o di cattiveria, nè sotto al quadro nella targhetta ci sarà scritto che è bello, sulla cabina del telefono che è inutile o sulla carta d'identità della moglie che è cattiva.

La persona che fa soffrire è dannosa, se lo fa inconsciamente è stupida, se poteva evitarlo è cattiva.
La sofferenza è relativa, l'incoscienza è incerta e l'evitabilità è opinabile al massimo.

Ma se penso una cosa, questa esiste.
Perchè su di me ha effetto.
Magari solo qualche volta.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se sono privo di gusto e penso che un quadro di fontana sia bello, se sono una mucca pezzata e penso che un telefono a gettoni sia inutile o se sono un marito tradito e penso che mia moglie sia cattiva, non sto dando valore universale al concetto di bellezza, di initilità o di cattiveria, nè sotto al quadro nella targhetta ci sarà scritto che è bello, sulla cabina del telefono che è inutile o sulla carta d'identità della moglie che è cattiva.
> 
> La persona che fa soffrire è dannosa, se lo fa inconsciamente è stupida, se poteva evitarlo è cattiva.
> La sofferenza è relativa, l'incoscienza è incerta e l'evitabilità è opinabile al massimo.
> ...


Stiamo discutendo di opinioni vedo.
E io non mi sono fatta la ceretta ultimamente, e il numero di peli è inopinatamente troppo alto per permettere anche a una dozzina di persone di contarli prima di cena. Cosa che, tra l'altro, credo toglierebbe l'appetito.

IO mi sforzo di pensare in modo diverso. Mio marito mi ha fatto molto male negli anni, e sto tutt'ora cercando di pensare che non sia cattivo. Pensare che qualcosa sia inutile o qualcuno sia cattivo perchè è inutile o cattivo per me, non è il mio modo di pensare. 
Anche se qualche volta lo vorrei, non sai quanto. 

E la prova di Cartesio non ha mai riscosso molto successo. 

Ma appunto, i peli possono intrattenere la gente solo fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se sono privo di gusto e penso che un quadro di fontana sia bello, se sono una mucca pezzata e penso che un telefono a gettoni sia inutile o se sono un marito tradito e penso che mia moglie sia cattiva, non sto dando valore universale al concetto di bellezza, di initilità o di cattiveria, nè sotto al quadro nella targhetta ci sarà scritto che è bello, sulla cabina del telefono che è inutile o sulla carta d'identità della moglie che è cattiva.
> 
> La persona che fa soffrire è dannosa, se lo fa inconsciamente è stupida, se poteva evitarlo è cattiva.
> La sofferenza è relativa, l'incoscienza è incerta e l'evitabilità è opinabile al massimo.
> ...


Ti invidio sai! 
Invidio quello che con poche parole riesci a dire in maniera superba, quello che con tante parole io cerco di esternare. Forse ci unisce qualcosa a noi due, che, sappiamo nonostante il resto, l'inutilità di certe parole, per chi non vuole capirle. Ma mi sento anche chi adesso, si sente molto umile, in confronto di chi penso sia una grande persona. 

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*lo hanno gia' scritto*

Hai troppo poca esperienza affettiva,questo è il tuo vero problema.
Stai molto attenta,hai gia' fatto un errore sposarti con un "bravo" ragazzo,non hai rimediato subito separandoti,ci hai fatto anche due figli.
Adesso trovi il "primo",l'ho volutamente scritto cosi',che in crisi per la sua separazione cerca affetto in un'altra persona per tirarsi fuori dal brutto momento che sta passando,riversa su di te attenzioni ed altro per avere una stampella in un momento difficile e tu ci caschi come una "pera cotta",potresti prendere un altro abbaglio anche se tu mi risponderai che questa volta sai di non sbagliare,probabilmente la stessa certezza l'avevi quando ti sei sposata.
Vuoi separarti da tuo marito....fallo,ma non perchè c'è questa persona.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stiamo discutendo di opinioni vedo.
> E io non mi sono fatta la ceretta ultimamente, e il numero di peli è inopinatamente troppo alto per permettere anche a una dozzina di persone di contarli prima di cena. Cosa che, tra l'altro, credo toglierebbe l'appetito.
> 
> IO mi sforzo di pensare in modo diverso. Mio marito mi ha fatto molto male negli anni, e sto tutt'ora cercando di pensare che non sia cattivo. Pensare che qualcosa sia inutile o qualcuno sia cattivo perchè è inutile o cattivo per me, non è il mio modo di pensare.
> ...


Rixari de lana caprina è una delle attività che, oltre a punzonare col relativo numero i peli delle fanciulle glabre, mi ha sempre affascinato.
Se Cartesio non ebbe successo nei tentativi di saperla lunga anche nei vicoli corti, anche Leibniz fu poco considerato nei cessi delle discoteche e sopra i tavoli dei bar, eppure le sue monadi si sono sempre impegnate tanto per rendere questo il migliore dei mondi possibili...
Io non credo che certe persone, per quanto dannose e consapevoli, siano intimamente cattive od eternamente, ma a volte lo sono con qualcuno.
E' un'occupazione temporanea o un piccolo cammeo nel lungometraggio di molte esistenze.
Il termine non le porterà diritte all'inferno nè farà di me un Torquemada, nè loro avranno bisogno di redenzione od io di flagellare la mia superbia.
Chi dà una mano di tempera bianca al proprio cucinotto non è nè un pittore professionista ma, nel momento in cui ha il pennello in mano e la stanzetta è più bianca, un imbianchino dilettante...
Imbianchino.
Absit iniutria verbis.

Anche senza fare la ceretta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti invidio sai!
> Invidio quello che con poche parole riesci a dire in maniera superba, quello che con tante parole io cerco di esternare. Forse ci unisce qualcosa a noi due, che, sappiamo nonostante il resto, l'inutilità di certe parole, per chi non vuole capirle. Ma mi sento anche chi adesso, si sente molto umile, in confronto di chi penso sia una grande persona.
> 
> Claudio.


Io ti apprezzo perchè rappresenti buone cose e le significhi in modo pregevole.
Mi piacerebbe tornassi quale utente registrato.
Davvero.


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ti apprezzo perchè rappresenti buone cose e le significhi in modo pregevole.
> Mi piacerebbe tornassi quale utente registrato.
> Davvero.


idem:up:


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai troppo poca esperienza affettiva,questo è il tuo vero problema.
> Stai molto attenta,hai gia' fatto un errore sposarti con un "bravo" ragazzo,non hai rimediato subito separandoti,ci hai fatto anche due figli.
> Adesso trovi il "primo",l'ho volutamente scritto cosi',che in crisi per la sua separazione cerca affetto in un'altra persona per tirarsi fuori dal brutto momento che sta passando,riversa su di te attenzioni ed altro per avere una stampella in un momento difficile e tu ci caschi come una "pera cotta",potresti prendere un altro abbaglio anche se tu mi risponderai che questa volta sai di non sbagliare,probabilmente la stessa certezza l'avevi quando ti sei sposata.
> Vuoi separarti da tuo marito....fallo,ma non perchè c'è questa persona.


Concordo: se mi separo dev'essere perchè il matrimonio è finito e non perchè c'è l'altro. Il quale è solo l'espressione estrema della mia insoddisfazione, non la causa della crisi.
Concordo anche sulla mia inesperienza sentimentale però mi domando: a volte non va benissimo al primo tentativo?!!! Quindi tutto è relativo...
Sul fatto di essere una stampella emotiva e quindi un pò "pera cotta": ci ho pensato eccome, e non sono sicura di non sbagliare, forse non lo ero neppure quando mi sono sposata. Ci si prova, investendo sè stessi totalmente e sperando che l'altro faccia uguale...almeno in parte!


----------



## darla (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai troppo poca esperienza affettiva,questo è il tuo vero problema.
> Stai molto attenta,hai gia' fatto un errore sposarti con un "bravo" ragazzo,non hai rimediato subito separandoti,ci hai fatto anche due figli.
> Adesso trovi il "primo",l'ho volutamente scritto cosi',che in crisi per la sua separazione cerca affetto in un'altra persona per tirarsi fuori dal brutto momento che sta passando,riversa su di te attenzioni ed altro per avere una stampella in un momento difficile e tu ci caschi come una "pera cotta",potresti prendere un altro abbaglio anche se tu mi risponderai che questa volta sai di non sbagliare,probabilmente la stessa certezza l'avevi quando ti sei sposata.
> Vuoi separarti da tuo marito....fallo,ma non perchè c'è questa persona.


Concordo: se mi separo dev'essere perchè il matrimonio è finito e non perchè c'è l'altro. Il quale è solo l'espressione estrema della mia insoddisfazione, non la causa della crisi.
Concordo anche sulla mia inesperienza sentimentale però mi domando: a volte non va benissimo al primo tentativo?!!! Quindi tutto è relativo...
Sul fatto di essere una stampella emotiva e quindi un pò "pera cotta": ci ho pensato eccome, e non sono sicura di non sbagliare, forse non lo ero neppure quando mi sono sposata. Ci si prova, investendo sè stessi totalmente e sperando che l'altro faccia uguale...almeno in parte!


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao, volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione e sentire i vostri preziosi pareri!
Purtroppo sono sempre più combattuta.
Mio marito in qualche modo sta cercando di dimostrarmi che ci tiene molto e che vorrebbe dare un'opportunità al nostro matrimonio, soprattutto per i figli, la famiglia, i valori ecc ecc.
Io ci avrei tenuto quanto lui fino a qualche tempo fa, purtroppo, però, non provo più quel sentimento che dovrebbe legarci. Forse da anni ormai.
Sicuramente ora avrei il desiderio di poter vivere liberamente e alla luce del sole il rapporto con l'uomo che ho incontrato e di cui mi sono innamorata. Con lui sto scoprendo davvero un nuovo tipo di relazione uomo-donna, quello che avrei sempre voluto vivere.
 Da parte sua c'è una disponibilità totale a un futuro insieme, anzi, ultimamente mi sta anche mettendo un pò di fretta, non pressioni. Perchè è preoccupato, anche giustamente, per me, per come sto male in questa situazione difficile. Sappiamo entrambi, per le persone che siamo, che non è neppure giusto tenere in ballo gli altri imbrogliandoli. A questa età una volta che si è sicuri di amarsi, si  sta bene insieme e si ha voglia di ricominciare, bisognerebbe farlo con coraggio e onestà verso tutti.
Ma io ho mille paure, non per dubbi sul sentimento che ci lega.
Dubbi su come reagiranno tutti, principalmente i figli. Paura di non reggere la situazione.
Così non sono felice, ma non trovo il coraggio di buttarmi, di fare l'ultimo passo.
E non  trovo neppure il coraggio di rimettere la testa sotto la sabbia e rassegnarmi a una vita un pò spenta per il benessere degli altri.
Siam o alle solite, e come al solito non riesco a decidere.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione e sentire i vostri preziosi pareri!
> Purtroppo sono sempre più combattuta.
> Mio marito in qualche modo sta cercando di dimostrarmi che ci tiene molto e che vorrebbe dare un'opportunità al nostro matrimonio, soprattutto per i figli, la famiglia, i valori ecc ecc.
> Io ci avrei tenuto quanto lui fino a qualche tempo fa, purtroppo, però, non provo più quel sentimento che dovrebbe legarci. Forse da anni ormai.
> ...


io non farei sta cazzata


sono rossi ma non riesco a registrarmi


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ma io ho mille paure, non per dubbi sul sentimento che ci lega.
> Dubbi su come reagiranno tutti, principalmente i figli. Paura di non reggere la situazione.
> Così non sono felice, ma non trovo il coraggio di buttarmi, di fare l'ultimo passo.
> E non  trovo neppure il coraggio di rimettere la testa sotto la sabbia e rassegnarmi a una vita un pò spenta per il benessere degli altri.
> Siam o alle solite, e come al solito non riesco a decidere.


Scusa ma è proprio necessario che i figli e tutti sappiano di questa tua nuova relazione?

Metti ordine nella tua vita, separati, dai il tempo a tutti (ma più che altro ai tuoi figli) di abituarsi ai nuovi ritmi e poi entrerà lui.
O pensavi subito di andare a convivere e farlo entrare nella vita di famiglia subito?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma è proprio necessario che i figli e tutti sappiano di questa tua nuova relazione?
> 
> *Metti ordine nella tua vita, separati, dai il tempo a tutti (ma più che altro ai tuoi figli) di abituarsi ai nuovi ritmi e poi entrerà lui.
> *O pensavi subito di andare a convivere e farlo entrare nella vita di famiglia subito?


:up:


----------



## stellina (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma è proprio necessario che i figli e tutti sappiano di questa tua nuova relazione?
> 
> *Metti ordine nella tua vita, separati, dai il tempo a tutti (ma più che altro ai tuoi figli) di abituarsi ai nuovi ritmi e poi entrerà lui.*
> O pensavi subito di andare a convivere e farlo entrare nella vita di famiglia subito?


:up:


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione e sentire i vostri preziosi pareri!
> Purtroppo sono sempre più combattuta.
> Mio marito in qualche modo sta cercando di dimostrarmi che ci tiene molto e che vorrebbe dare un'opportunità al nostro matrimonio, soprattutto per i figli, la famiglia, i valori ecc ecc.
> Io ci avrei tenuto quanto lui fino a qualche tempo fa, purtroppo, però, non provo più quel sentimento che dovrebbe legarci. Forse da anni ormai.
> ...


Beh, e' un'occasione per capire chi veramente ti vuole bene per quello che sei. Lo sai che una decisione di questo tipo rivoluzionerà la tua vita: se ti dicessero che hai ancora dieci anni di vita cosa sceglieresti di fare?
I figli sicuramente avranno delle reazioni com'è sano che sia, sta tutto a come affrontate la separazione. Il tempo, comportamenti coerenti e dei genitori in grado anche di saper accettare il dolore dei loro figli aiuteranno.
Fatevi eventualmente aiutare chiedendo una consulenza per separazione ad un centro che si occupa di questo.


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma è proprio necessario che i figli e tutti sappiano di questa tua nuova relazione?
> 
> Metti ordine nella tua vita, separati, dai il tempo a tutti (ma più che altro ai tuoi figli) di abituarsi ai nuovi ritmi e poi entrerà lui.
> O pensavi subito di andare a convivere e farlo entrare nella vita di famiglia subito?


E' giusto.
Nel settore della separazione consigliano di dire ai figli che i genitori si separano perché non si amano più, e gli eventuali nuovi compagni dovranno essere fatti "entrare" con molta calma e molto tempo dopo. Il rischio altrimenti e' che non vengano mai accettati e addirittura colpevolizzati della separazione dei genitori.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' giusto.
> Nel settore della separazione consigliano di dire ai figli che i genitori si separano perché non si amano più, e gli eventuali nuovi compagni dovranno essere fatti "entrare" con molta calma e molto tempo dopo. Il rischio altrimenti e' che non vengano mai accettati e addirittura colpevolizzati della separazione dei genitori.


Questo dovrebbe essere l'abc nei genitori intelligenti che si separano.


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe essere l'abc nei genitori intelligenti che si separano.


E' vero, sembra logico. Invece all'interno dell'ambiente delle separazioni trovi di tutto e di più... purtroppo per i figli che ci vivono dentro.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E' vero, sembra logico. Invece all'interno dell'ambiente delle separazioni trovi di tutto e di più... purtroppo per i figli che ci vivono dentro.


Purtroppo lo so. Ho amiche e amici separati e ci sono storie tristissime.


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione e sentire i vostri preziosi pareri!
> Purtroppo sono sempre più combattuta.
> Mio marito in qualche modo sta cercando di dimostrarmi che ci tiene molto e che vorrebbe dare un'opportunità al nostro matrimonio, soprattutto per i figli, la famiglia, i valori ecc ecc.
> Io ci avrei tenuto quanto lui fino a qualche tempo fa, purtroppo, però, non provo più quel sentimento che dovrebbe legarci. Forse da anni ormai.
> ...



mi sembri molto consapevole delle tue sensazioni. ciò potrebbe essere indice che tu e il tuo nuovo compagno possiate farcela. ogni persona razionale in una decisione come questa considera, ovviamente, il dolore che provoca, soprattutto nei figli. secondo me le cose si possono spiegare, e con il tempo si può essere compresi e non giustificati. personalmente non sono in grado di compiere questo percorso e ritengo l'impegno preso nei confronti dei miei piccoli ciò che conferisce dignità alla mia esistenza. il che implica, non mollare mai, dialogare anche con i sordi, combattere anche per chi non ha più forza. ma io non sarò mai causa del dolore dei miei bambini. solo Dio però sa quanto male mi sono fatto e mi faccio in questo modo ma nonostante tutto quella per me è l'unica strada che vedo....ti abbraccio 

bastardo dnetro


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi sembri molto consapevole delle tue sensazioni. ciò potrebbe essere indice che tu e il tuo nuovo compagno possiate farcela. ogni persona razionale in una decisione come questa considera, ovviamente, il dolore che provoca, soprattutto nei figli. secondo me le cose si possono spiegare, e con il tempo si può essere compresi e non giustificati. personalmente non sono in grado di compiere questo percorso e ritengo l'impegno preso nei confronti dei miei piccoli ciò che conferisce dignità alla mia esistenza. il che implica, non mollare mai, dialogare anche con i sordi, combattere anche per chi non ha più forza. ma io non sarò mai causa del dolore dei miei bambini. solo Dio però sa quanto male mi sono fatto e mi faccio in questo modo ma nonostante tutto quella per me è l'unica strada che vedo....ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dnetro


ciao BD :mrgreen:


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao BD :mrgreen:


ciao !!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ciao !!


Oh, chi si rivede... Ciao BD!


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma è proprio necessario che i figli e tutti sappiano di questa tua nuova relazione?
> 
> Metti ordine nella tua vita, separati, dai il tempo a tutti (ma più che altro ai tuoi figli) di abituarsi ai nuovi ritmi e poi entrerà lui.
> O pensavi subito di andare a convivere e farlo entrare nella vita di famiglia subito?


Assolutamente non è quello che pensiamo, nè io nè lui! Soprattutto nei confronti dei miei bambini lui dovrà comparire, nel caso, molto dopo. Già per il figlio di lui è tutto un'altro discorso perchè la separazione è precedente.
Comunque parliamo di futuro insieme anche per valutare le possibilità reali, ma nello stesso tempo sappiamo che ci vorranno anni prima che la situazione si sistemi in modo adeguato per non creare problemi a nessuno dei figli.
E' la nostra priorità la srenità dei ragazzi. Ognuno vivrebbe a casa propria per un bel pezzo, questo lo sappiamo perfettamente.


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Assolutamente non è quello che pensiamo, nè io nè lui! Soprattutto nei confronti dei miei bambini lui dovrà comparire, nel caso, molto dopo. Già per il figlio di lui è tutto un'altro discorso perchè la separazione è precedente.
> Comunque parliamo di futuro insieme anche per valutare le possibilità reali, ma nello stesso tempo sappiamo che ci vorranno anni prima che la situazione si sistemi in modo adeguato per non creare problemi a nessuno dei figli.
> E' la nostra priorità la srenità dei ragazzi. Ognuno vivrebbe a casa propria per un bel pezzo, questo lo sappiamo perfettamente.


na pacchia...


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi sembri molto consapevole delle tue sensazioni. ciò potrebbe essere indice che tu e il tuo nuovo compagno possiate farcela. ogni persona razionale in una decisione come questa considera, ovviamente, il dolore che provoca, soprattutto nei figli. secondo me le cose si possono spiegare, e con il tempo si può essere compresi e non giustificati. personalmente non sono in grado di compiere questo percorso e ritengo l'impegno preso nei confronti dei miei piccoli ciò che conferisce dignità alla mia esistenza. il che implica, non mollare mai, dialogare anche con i sordi, combattere anche per chi non ha più forza. ma io non sarò mai causa del dolore dei miei bambini. solo Dio però sa quanto male mi sono fatto e mi faccio in questo modo ma nonostante tutto quella per me è l'unica strada che vedo....ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dnetro


Le tue parole sono molto belle...vorrei avere la forza di fare la scelta che hai fatto tu, perchè di fondo è la più giusta per gli altri.
Mi domando se seguire la via del "dovere" alla fine non ripaghi di più...anche se questo comporta la sofferenza immane di dover rinunciare ad una persona che mi ha dato e mi sta dando quel tipo di rapporto che volevo, di cui avevo bisogno. Pensare di vivere senza di lui in questo momento mi sembra assurdo, perchè con lui sono davvero me stessa. Sarebbe proprio come rinunciare ad un pezzo di me. Però anche i miei figli sono parte di me, io ne sono responsabile. E anche se credo che una separazione ben gestita può non essere devastante (e il mio compagno ne è l'esempio perchè è riuscito con l'ex moglie a gestire in maniera matura il cambiamento). Ma io ne sarò capace?
Un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## Niko74 (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Le tue parole sono molto belle...vorrei avere la forza di fare la scelta che hai fatto tu, perchè di fondo è la più giusta per gli altri.
> Mi domando se seguire la via del "dovere" alla fine non ripaghi di più...anche se questo comporta la sofferenza immane di dover rinunciare ad una persona che mi ha dato e mi sta dando quel tipo di rapporto che volevo, di cui avevo bisogno. Pensare di vivere senza di lui in questo momento mi sembra assurdo, perchè con lui sono davvero me stessa. Sarebbe proprio come rinunciare ad un pezzo di me. Però anche i miei figli sono parte di me, io ne sono responsabile. E anche se credo che una separazione ben gestita può non essere devastante (e il mio compagno ne è l'esempio perchè è riuscito con l'ex moglie a gestire in maniera matura il cambiamento). Ma io ne sarò capace?
> Un abbraccio anche a te


Fai leggere queste parole a tuo marito e magari sarà lui stesso a volersi separare.
Te lo scrivo perché ho una moglie che sembra avere scelto "la via del dovere" da ormai circa 1 anno...ma io penso che dentro di lei senta quello che senti tu.

Non ricordo se tuo marito sa o meno della storia.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> E' parecchio che vi leggo e faccio tesoro dei consigli indiretti di ciascuno di voi.
> Ora però vorrei raccontare la mia storia. Principalmente perchè sono arrivata ad un bivio e devo decidere...
> Abito nella capitale, ho 38 anni, sono sposata da 12 con un mio coetaneo ed abbiamo due bambini. Un maschio di 10 e una bambina di 8.
> ...



Buonasera Darla,perdonami ma io sono diretto e realista.....
Bella nuova coppia...avete fallito un matrimonio,e ora rovinerete la vita ai figli...separato con separato finisce sempre male.
Lo ami??chi te lo dice???comunque non si fidera'mai di te..chi tradisce,come sto facendo,si ripete.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Darla,perdonami ma io sono diretto e realista.....
> Bella nuova coppia...avete fallito un matrimonio,e ora rovinerete la vita ai figli...separato con separato finisce sempre male.
> Lo ami??chi te lo dice???comunque non si fidera'mai di te..chi tradisce,come sto facendo,si ripete.


COmunque sia sai che botta se io e te conosciamo na tipa in un bar...e lei ci fa...piacere io sono Darla:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## eralamiavita (20 Febbraio 2012)

Darla...

ma che cos'è, un nome indiano?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COmunque sia sai che botta se io e te conosciamo na tipa in un bar...e lei ci fa...piacere io sono Darla:carneval::carneval::carneval:




:mexican:senti amico ma la fattura al capo la mandi??senza di te questo posto sarebbe lagna..sei riuscito a farmi ridere...e tra neve e rotture non ne avevo...tra oggi impresona..al cell con nuova tipa di la'altro cell ''viola''per chiamate perse moglie....poi chiama l''amica ufficiale''...che palle pero'.........
Darla a noi e'dovere di ogni donna del volgo....Il Conte e il suo paladino Lotharin della Mona...


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Fai leggere queste parole a tuo marito e magari sarà lui stesso a volersi separare.
> Te lo scrivo perché ho una moglie che sembra avere scelto "la via del dovere" da ormai circa 1 anno...ma io penso che dentro di lei senta quello che senti tu.
> 
> Non ricordo se tuo marito sa o meno della storia.


Mio marito ha fatto sua la via del dovere da molto tempo...nel senso che per lui non ci si dovrebbe separare mai, indipendentemente dal fatto che ci si ami o meno...


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

eralamiavita ha detto:


> Darla...
> 
> ma che cos'è, un nome indiano?


No Darla era uno parte dell'ID dell'indirizzo mail di una cara amica, che purtroppo non c'è più...mi è stata molto vicina in momenti difficili. Mi è venuto così, di registrarmi con qs nomignolo


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Darla,perdonami ma io sono diretto e realista.....
> Bella nuova coppia...avete fallito un matrimonio,e ora rovinerete la vita ai figli...separato con separato finisce sempre male.
> Lo ami??chi te lo dice???comunque non si fidera'mai di te..chi tradisce,come sto facendo,si ripete.


Cos'è una statistica ufficiale??!


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Le tue parole sono molto belle...vorrei avere la forza di fare la scelta che hai fatto tu, perchè di fondo è la più giusta per gli altri.
> Mi domando se seguire la via del "dovere" alla fine non ripaghi di più...anche se questo comporta la sofferenza immane di dover rinunciare ad una persona che mi ha dato e mi sta dando quel tipo di rapporto che volevo, di cui avevo bisogno. Pensare di vivere senza di lui in questo momento mi sembra assurdo, perchè con lui sono davvero me stessa. Sarebbe proprio come rinunciare ad un pezzo di me. Però anche i miei figli sono parte di me, io ne sono responsabile. E anche se credo che una separazione ben gestita può non essere devastante (e il mio compagno ne è l'esempio perchè è riuscito con l'ex moglie a gestire in maniera matura il cambiamento). Ma io ne sarò capace?
> Un abbraccio anche a te


adesso non puoi essere obiettiva. la scelta che io ho fatto la devi sentire. quando la mia amante decise di fare dei figli con il marito io non mi sono opposto, l'ho aiutata, sono sparito dalla sua vita. mi sentivo in teoria pronto a cominciare una vita con lei, all'atto pratico non so come avrei reagito. mia moglie ed io stiamo insieme da quando avevo vent'anni.... io, complice un periodo di allontanamento per lavoro, decisi di provare a riscoprire cosa ci legasse, passavo nottate a vedere filmini, guardare foto, leggere diari...tornare nel passato e capire cosa era accaduto. Certo, mia moglie è davvero molto bella e il sesso - che tra noi ha sempre funzionato a meraviglia - ha facilitato la comunicazione, il dialogo che si era interrotto. certo, se avessi avuto la forza di dialogare di più, di dire cosa non andava, probabilmente non mi sarei innamorato dell'altra così perdutamente. Adesso sono consapevole di aver fatto la scelta giusta e - dopo anni - mi sento più sereno, non per questo l'altra non mi torna in testa... ogni giorno un pensiero è per lei, ricordo le sue battute la sua diversa maniera, meno complicata, di interpretare la vita. so che ha due bimbi, sani, e spero sia felice.... comincia, finalmente oggi, tutta quella storia ad assumere i connotato di un ricordo positivo e non più doloroso....  credo che, per entrambi, costruire sul dolore sarebbe stato sbagliato - non in assoluto - ma che per il tipo di persone che siamo era difficile  uscire "vivi" dai sensi di colpa e dalle pressioni... per questo, credo, che in maniera piuttosto naturale, al vero stringere dei nodi, la storia sia finita. Lei ha fatto una scelta io l'ho immediatamente rispettata senza cercarla, mai più. e quando mi ha ricercato lei, le ho ricordato la sua scelta e la necessità di tenervi fede... non è stato un percorso non doloroso sicuramente ma, credo, quello per cui tutti e due - noi amanti - eravamo disposti a lottare....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Niko74 (20 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Mio marito ha fatto sua la via del dovere da molto tempo...nel senso che per lui non ci si dovrebbe separare mai, indipendentemente dal fatto che ci si ami o meno...


Ah quindi nemmeno lui ti ama? Boh...non so che dire...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah quindi nemmeno lui ti ama? Boh...non so che dire...



davvero..............senza parole.....


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah quindi nemmeno lui ti ama? Boh...non so che dire...


Mi vuole bene, come io a lui.
Ma è sempre stato molto indeciso sul nostro rapporto ed  è stato un pò "costretto" a sposarsi.


----------



## darla (20 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> adesso non puoi essere obiettiva. la scelta che io ho fatto la devi sentire. quando la mia amante decise di fare dei figli con il marito io non mi sono opposto, l'ho aiutata, sono sparito dalla sua vita. mi sentivo in teoria pronto a cominciare una vita con lei, all'atto pratico non so come avrei reagito. mia moglie ed io stiamo insieme da quando avevo vent'anni.... io, complice un periodo di allontanamento per lavoro, decisi di provare a riscoprire cosa ci legasse, passavo nottate a vedere filmini, guardare foto, leggere diari...tornare nel passato e capire cosa era accaduto. Certo, mia moglie è davvero molto bella e il sesso - che tra noi ha sempre funzionato a meraviglia - ha facilitato la comunicazione, il dialogo che si era interrotto. certo, se avessi avuto la forza di dialogare di più, di dire cosa non andava, probabilmente non mi sarei innamorato dell'altra così perdutamente. Adesso sono consapevole di aver fatto la scelta giusta e - dopo anni - mi sento più sereno, non per questo l'altra non mi torna in testa... ogni giorno un pensiero è per lei, ricordo le sue battute la sua diversa maniera, meno complicata, di interpretare la vita. so che ha due bimbi, sani, e spero sia felice.... comincia, finalmente oggi, tutta quella storia ad assumere i connotato di un ricordo positivo e non più doloroso....  credo che, per entrambi, costruire sul dolore sarebbe stato sbagliato - non in assoluto - ma che per il tipo di persone che siamo era difficile  uscire "vivi" dai sensi di colpa e dalle pressioni... per questo, credo, che in maniera piuttosto naturale, al vero stringere dei nodi, la storia sia finita. Lei ha fatto una scelta io l'ho immediatamente rispettata senza cercarla, mai più. e quando mi ha ricercato lei, le ho ricordato la sua scelta e la necessità di tenervi fede... non è stato un percorso non doloroso sicuramente ma, credo, quello per cui tutti e due - noi amanti - eravamo disposti a lottare....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mi dicono in tanti che un giorno mi sveglierò e guardandomi allo specchio capirò che ho deciso: quella obbiettività di cui parli tu forse.
Per ora vedo annebbiato. Anch'io sto cercando di riscoprire il passato guardando le foto dei miei ultimi 15 anni. I ricordi belli ci sono, quelli che coinvolgono i figli prima di tutto e poi  tanti momenti condivisi con gli amici. Come coppia, purtroppo, ci è mancato un pezzo, Siamo stati sereni, a tratti. Spesso in altalena emotiva, soprattutto mio marito. Ma appassionati purtroppo mai. E quando vivi e capisci come può essere l'amore, la complicità e la passione anche fisica, poi è difficile rinunciare.Anche se il pensiero torna sul disastro che potrei creare...


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Mi vuole bene, come io a lui.
> Ma è sempre stato molto indeciso sul nostro rapporto ed è stato* un pò "costretto" a sposarsi*.


costretto???


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Mi dicono in tanti che un giorno mi sveglierò e guardandomi allo specchio capirò che ho deciso: quella obbiettività di cui parli tu forse.
> Per ora vedo annebbiato. Anch'io sto cercando di riscoprire il passato guardando le foto dei miei ultimi 15 anni. I ricordi belli ci sono, quelli che coinvolgono i figli prima di tutto e poi tanti momenti condivisi con gli amici. Come coppia, purtroppo, ci è mancato un pezzo, Siamo stati sereni, a tratti. Spesso in altalena emotiva, soprattutto mio marito. Ma appassionati purtroppo mai. E quando vivi e capisci come può essere l'amore, la complicità e la passione anche fisica, poi è difficile rinunciare.Anche se il pensiero torna sul disastro che potrei creare...



nella sua complessità l'iter è semplice, guarda proprio i momenti della coppia e cerca di farlo non in maniera preconcetta, dai risultati di quell'analisi capirai se, almeno in teoria vi sono i presupposti per salvare il matrimonio. i filgi devono restare fuori dall'analisi. devi porre al centro solamente lui e interrogarti

bastardo dentro


----------



## maryann (21 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> adesso non puoi essere obiettiva. la scelta che io ho fatto la devi sentire. quando la mia amante decise di fare dei figli con il marito io non mi sono opposto, l'ho aiutata, sono sparito dalla sua vita. mi sentivo in teoria pronto a cominciare una vita con lei, all'atto pratico non so come avrei reagito. mia moglie ed io stiamo insieme da quando avevo vent'anni.... io, complice un periodo di allontanamento per lavoro, decisi di provare a riscoprire cosa ci legasse, passavo nottate a vedere filmini, guardare foto, leggere diari...tornare nel passato e capire cosa era accaduto. Certo, mia moglie è davvero molto bella e il sesso - che tra noi ha sempre funzionato a meraviglia - ha facilitato la comunicazione, il dialogo che si era interrotto. certo, se avessi avuto la forza di dialogare di più, di dire cosa non andava, probabilmente non mi sarei innamorato dell'altra così perdutamente. Adesso sono consapevole di aver fatto la scelta giusta e - dopo anni - mi sento più sereno, non per questo l'altra non mi torna in testa... ogni giorno un pensiero è per lei, ricordo le sue battute la sua diversa maniera, meno complicata, di interpretare la vita. so che ha due bimbi, sani, e spero sia felice.... comincia, finalmente oggi, tutta quella storia ad assumere i connotato di un ricordo positivo e non più doloroso....  credo che, per entrambi, costruire sul dolore sarebbe stato sbagliato - non in assoluto - ma che per il tipo di persone che siamo era difficile  uscire "vivi" dai sensi di colpa e dalle pressioni... per questo, credo, che in maniera piuttosto naturale, al vero stringere dei nodi, la storia sia finita. Lei ha fatto una scelta io l'ho immediatamente rispettata senza cercarla, mai più. e quando mi ha ricercato lei, le ho ricordato la sua scelta e la necessità di tenervi fede... non è stato un percorso non doloroso sicuramente ma, credo, quello per cui tutti e due - noi amanti - eravamo disposti a lottare....
> 
> bastardo dentro


bd ti ammiro, anche se hai commesso un errore, stai recuperando.
ora come va la vita con tua moglie?


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Febbraio 2012)

maryann ha detto:


> bd ti ammiro, anche se hai commesso un errore, stai recuperando.
> ora come va la vita con tua moglie?



questa storia mi ha insegnato moltissimo nel capire meglio tutte le dinamiche di coppia e anche me stesso. non posso dire che vada male, anzi. c'è complicità, c'è sesso e condivisione (e mi sembra già moltissimo....) soprattutto perchè gestiamo insieme e d'accordo una importante malattia di uno dei nostri bimbi. certo, io sono un guerriero che scruta sempre l'orizzonte, ho avuto tre vite diverse, mi sono fatto da me, e il carattere irrequieto non cambia... però passano gli anni e la rabbia che hai dentro a 40 anni è diversa da quella di quando ne avevi venti..... non so se sia un errore ciò che faccio ma sento che è la mia strada... e con tutte le curve pericolore, i dossi e i buchi resta sempre la mia strada e devo volergli bene....
bastardo dentro


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Febbraio 2012)

nessuno è mai costretto a sposarsi....che du palle


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Mi dicono in tanti che un giorno mi sveglierò e guardandomi allo specchio capirò che ho deciso: quella obbiettività di cui parli tu forse.
> Per ora vedo annebbiato. Anch'io sto cercando di riscoprire il passato guardando le foto dei miei ultimi 15 anni. I ricordi belli ci sono, quelli che coinvolgono i figli prima di tutto e poi  tanti momenti condivisi con gli amici. Come coppia, purtroppo, ci è mancato un pezzo, *Siamo stati sereni, a tratti. Spesso in altalena emotiva, soprattutto mio marito. Ma appassionati purtroppo mai. E quando vivi e capisci come può essere l'amore, la complicità e la passione anche fisica, poi è difficile rinunciare.*Anche se il pensiero torna sul disastro che potrei creare...




Essere stati sereni, per una coppia, è troppo poco, è un accontentarsi.
E ora che hai conosciuto cosa voglia dire amare sul serio capisci cosa significherebbe per te doverci rinunciare.
Io non me la sento di consigliarti il sacrificio in nome dei tuoi figli. Forse sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, anche dal punto di vista etico, ma proprio non ce la faccio.
La vita senza amore non è bella, e tu sei giovane, e per amore intendo quel trasporto che si sente quando si guarda l'altro, quel moto dell'animo difficile da tradurre in parole...e che quando è vero amore, non svanisce mai.
E chi l'ha provato, lo sa...


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Essere stati sereni, per una coppia, è troppo poco, è un accontentarsi.
> E ora che hai conosciuto cosa voglia dire amare sul serio capisci cosa significherebbe per te doverci rinunciare.
> *Io non me la sento di consigliarti il sacrificio in nome dei tuoi figli. *Forse sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, anche dal punto di vista etico, ma proprio non ce la faccio.
> La vita senza amore non è bella, e tu sei giovane, e per amore intendo quel trasporto che si sente quando si guarda l'altro, quel moto dell'animo difficile da tradurre in parole...e che quando è vero amore, non svanisce mai.
> E chi l'ha provato, lo sa...


Mai fare sacrifici in nome dei figli. Mai. I sacrifici li fai per te. Non per i figli. Non in questo caso almeno.


----------



## Sole (21 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Io non ho dubbi sul sentimento che ci lega, non potrei perchè è immenso e sincero. Mi ha donato una nuova vita.
> Ho però tante paure. Paura di distruggere quello che ho costruito. Paura di sconvolgere la vita dei miei figli, dei miei genitori.
> Mi dispiace molto per mio marito, al quale comunque voglio molto bene e che reputo una bella persona, e so che per lui sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, più che per il sentimento, per l'ideale di vita e famiglia che si è proposto.
> Sto cercando di farmi aiutare da uno spicologo.
> ...


Se senti che davvero la storia con tuo marito, a prescindere dalla presenza del tuo amante, è davvero finita e non può regalarvi più nulla di positivo, forse dovresti provare a parlargli per comunicare anche a lui ciò che senti e le vostre difficoltà come coppia, magari proponendo un periodo di separazione.

Ovvio che per lui sarebbe un duro colpo, ma da quello che descrivi la vostra unione si regge più per sostenere la vostra visione idealizzata di coppia e di matrimonio che per ragioni autentiche.
Forse anche lui sente che il vostro matrimonio è finito, ma proprio perchè ha bisogno di coltivare le sue illusioni non si pone il problema e si rifugia in un atteggiamento passivo.
Non credere che un tuo allontanamento possa essere solo dannoso per lui: ci sarà il dolore, profondo e devastante, certo. Ma anche la possibilità di comprendere e dare una svolta alla sua vita... un'opportunità, insomma.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo amante, si legge molto trasporto e sicurezza nelle tue parole. Fai solo attenzione a non proiettare su di lui tutto ciò che ritieni ti sia mancato nel rapporto con tuo marito. Il mio consiglio è di procedere nel tuo percorso di crescita personale, lasciando uno spazio anche per il tuo nuovo amore, certo. Ma che alla fine non diventi fagocitante e non ti rinchiuda in una nuova 'gabbia'... non so se sono stata chiara 

Auguri


----------



## oceansize (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se senti che davvero la storia con tuo marito, a prescindere dalla presenza del tuo amante, è davvero finita e non può regalarvi più nulla di positivo, forse dovresti provare a parlargli per comunicare anche a lui ciò che senti e le vostre difficoltà come coppia, magari proponendo un periodo di separazione.
> 
> Ovvio che per lui sarebbe un duro colpo, ma da quello che descrivi la vostra unione si regge più per sostenere la vostra visione idealizzata di coppia e di matrimonio che per ragioni autentiche.
> Forse anche lui sente che il vostro matrimonio è finito, ma proprio perchè ha bisogno di coltivare le sue illusioni non si pone il problema e si rifugia in un atteggiamento passivo.
> ...


grazie Sole per questo tuo post, bellissimo.

Lasciare un compagno che non si ama più è un atto d'amore, forse l'ultimo.
Gli si dà la possibilità di vivere la propria vita in maniera autentica, di crescere e di trovare in futuro una persona adatta a lui in quel momento.
Mentre rimanere nel limbo avendo un'altra storia che ci appaga è, oltre ad un atto di vigliaccheria (umana ma sempre vigliaccheria è), anche un qualcosa di egoista e meschino, che credo nessuno vorrebbe fosse indirizzato a sé.

Edito per unirmi agli auguri, capisco che non sia facile, ma l'ultima parte del post di Sole è un qualcosa che fossi in darla mi attaccherei sullo specchio del bagno :mrgreen:

Ri-edito per dire che anche il post di Diletta mi è piaciuto molto, mamma mia quanto amore devi aver provato per tuo marito, auguri anche a te! :up:

Vabbè mo è carnevale quindi :canna:


----------



## Sole (21 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> grazie Sole per questo tuo post, bellissimo.
> 
> *Lasciare un compagno che non si ama più è un atto d'amore, forse l'ultimo.
> Gli si dà la possibilità di vivere la propria vita in maniera autentica, di crescere e di trovare in futuro una persona adatta a lui in quel momento.
> ...


Grazie a te per le tue osservazioni... profondamente vere.


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mai fare sacrifici in nome dei figli. Mai. I sacrifici li fai per te. Non per i figli. Non in questo caso almeno.


Infatti i figli so' n'alibi....

io me so' sgolato a dirlo qua...

denghiu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> grazie Sole per questo tuo post, bellissimo.
> 
> Lasciare un compagno che non si ama più è un atto d'amore, forse l'ultimo.
> Gli si dà la possibilità di vivere la propria vita in maniera autentica, di crescere e di trovare in futuro una persona adatta a lui in quel momento.
> ...



Grazie per gli auguri, sei molto gentile!
Sì,....tanto tanto amore.


----------



## darla (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Essere stati sereni, per una coppia, è troppo poco, è un accontentarsi.
> E ora che hai conosciuto cosa voglia dire amare sul serio capisci cosa significherebbe per te doverci rinunciare.
> Io non me la sento di consigliarti il sacrificio in nome dei tuoi figli. Forse sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, anche dal punto di vista etico, ma proprio non ce la faccio.
> La vita senza amore non è bella, e tu sei giovane, e per amore intendo quel trasporto che si sente quando si guarda l'altro, quel moto dell'animo difficile da tradurre in parole...e che quando è vero amore, non svanisce mai.
> E chi l'ha provato, lo sa...


Ciao Diletta!
Come dici tu dal punto di vista etico sarebbe meglio "accontentarsi": una serena rassegnazione per fare la "cosa giusta".
Però quando una persona ha provato quel trasporto di cui parli....allora è molto molto difficile tornare indietro.
Mi verrebbe da dire che è meglio restare inconsapevoli, rimanere in quel limbo di ingenuità dove sono stata tanti anni.
A volte guardare oltre porta consapevolezza ma anche dolore e guai.
Prima di tutto per se stessi se non si è in grado di gestire il profondo cambiamento che comporta la decisione di rivoluzionare le vire degli altri per un sentimento proprio...
UIn grande abbraccio cara


----------



## darla (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se senti che davvero la storia con tuo marito, a prescindere dalla presenza del tuo amante, è davvero finita e non può regalarvi più nulla di positivo, forse dovresti provare a parlargli per comunicare anche a lui ciò che senti e le vostre difficoltà come coppia, magari proponendo un periodo di separazione.
> 
> Ovvio che per lui sarebbe un duro colpo, ma da quello che descrivi la vostra unione si regge più per sostenere la vostra visione idealizzata di coppia e di matrimonio che per ragioni autentiche.
> Forse anche lui sente che il vostro matrimonio è finito, ma proprio perchè ha bisogno di coltivare le sue illusioni non si pone il problema e si rifugia in un atteggiamento passivo.
> ...


Grazie della bellissima risposta, profonda e sentita.
Sto riflettendo su quello che ancora potrebbe legarmi a mio marito e di sicuro un periodo di separazione sarebbe l'ideale, ci penso da mesi, da quando è cominciata questa storia perchè da subito ho percepito che avrei dovuto decidere (non si riesce a vivere così a lungo una storia extra così coinvolgente con la possibilità di un reale futuro insieme, non è leale verso nessuno e anche un controsenso), però  in questo stato una decisione non riesco a prenderla.
Purtroppo so che per mio marito sarebbe un colpo pazzesco, non per l'amore che prova, quanto per le sue convinzioni le apparenze, i timori per i figli ecc ecc.
Devo avere la forza di proporgli un distacco, inizialmente momentaneo, poi si vedrà cammin facendo.
Per il resto, ti quoto in tutto!
Non è mia volontà richiudermi in una "gabbia" con il mio nuovo uomo, anche se è una gabbia piena d'amore. Il nostro progetto sarebbe mantenere le abitudini e le reciproche case per qualche tempo, almeno un paio d'anni. Principalmente per i figli, ma anche per noi. Poi di sicuro, se le cose procederenno come sembra possano andare, allora vivremo anche insieme, ma con calma....


----------



## darla (22 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> grazie Sole per questo tuo post, bellissimo.
> 
> *Lasciare un compagno che non si ama più è un atto d'amore, forse l'ultimo.
> Gli si dà la possibilità di vivere la propria vita in maniera autentica, di crescere e di trovare in futuro una persona adatta a lui in quel momento.
> ...


Vorrei riuscire a pensarlacosì e a farla vedere così anche a mio marito e ai figli....ma temo sarà molto difficile. Lui pensa che il bene supremo è comunque stare insieme e resistere...come si usava fare una volta.
E questi "valori" li sta trasmettendo anche ai figli.
Quindi io sarei, o sarò, una che va controcorrente, una ribelle ai loro occhi. Almeno in un primo tempo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta!
> Come dici tu dal punto di vista etico sarebbe meglio "accontentarsi": una serena rassegnazione per fare la "cosa giusta".
> Però quando una persona ha provato quel trasporto di cui parli....allora è molto molto difficile tornare indietro.
> Mi verrebbe da dire che è meglio restare inconsapevoli, rimanere in quel limbo di ingenuità dove sono stata tanti anni.
> ...



Ciao cara,
un periodo di distacco da tuo marito andrebbe anche secondo me seriamente considerato. Non puoi stare ancora a lungo in questa situazione di stallo, né per te né per chi ti sta intorno. Non è giusto per nessuno.
Tuo marito pensa che il bene supremo sia stare insieme e resistere: bè...lo pensa lui, ma tu?
Io non lo penso, lo vedo un sacrificio troppo grande per una persona e ognuno di noi ha il diritto di cercare la propria felicità su questa terra.
E' evidente che tu sarai la "cattiva" agli occhi dei tuoi familiari, perché la felicità ha un prezzo, come tutto del resto.
Ma poi le cose cambiano col tempo, i figli crescono e possono comprendere ciò che sembrava loro inconcepibile.   
Poi diventeranno adulti e lasceranno la famiglia.
Si può chiedere a qualcuno di sacrificare la propria vita, se questa gli appare vuota e arida, e di aspettare il giorno in cui i figli saranno adulti? 
Quando questo avverrà tutti i treni saranno passati....
...e comunque l'amore, se è autentico, avrà la meglio.
(Imho)


----------



## laura36 (22 Febbraio 2012)

carissima come ti capisco.

sesso e amore insieme? ma è tutto vero?

vai da tuo marito e digli:"caro ho un altro io vado".
Poi prendi i tuoi figli e le tue cose e vai da quell'altro.

E vivi felice come non mai.

fine


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2012)

laura36 ha detto:


> carissima come ti capisco.
> 
> sesso e amore insieme? ma è tutto vero?
> 
> ...


Si possono portare pure gli animali?


----------



## Diletta (22 Febbraio 2012)

laura36 ha detto:


> carissima come ti capisco.
> 
> sesso e amore insieme? ma è tutto vero?
> 
> ...




...bè, se fosse così lineare la cosa, non saremmo qui a parlarne.
Un matrimonio, per chi ci crede, è tanta roba...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si possono portare pure gli animali?


e c'è posto in garage?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ma da quello che ho capito io...
Cavoli a volte sono solo i figli a credere all'unione dei loro genitori e a sperare che non se ne vadano ognun per sè...
Ho capito che esistono cose solo tra figli e madre, cose solo tra figli e padre...ma anche cose solo tra figli e padre e madre riuniti...

Cioè altrimenti uno si adatta e si aggiusta come può...
Ma sono due le figure genitoriali e da lì non si scappa...
O no?


----------



## Niko74 (22 Febbraio 2012)

laura36 ha detto:


> carissima come ti capisco.
> 
> sesso e amore insieme? ma è tutto vero?
> 
> ...


Bello il fatto che assimili i figli alle cose però mentre le cose possono anche essere tue, i figli non sono solo tuoi eh 

Poi riguardo all'andare dal marito e dirgli "ho un altro io vado"....MAGARI AVESTE IL CORAGGIO DI FARLO...prima bisogna costruirsi tutto dall'altra parte E POI magari lo dite all'ignaro...forse...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Bello il fatto che assimili i figli alle cose però mentre le cose possono anche essere tue, i figli non sono solo tuoi eh
> 
> Poi riguardo all'andare dal marito e dirgli "ho un altro io vado"....MAGARI AVESTE IL CORAGGIO DI FARLO...prima bisogna costruirsi tutto dall'altra parte E POI magari lo dite all'ignaro...forse...


Niko...
Credimi ci sono quelle che lo fanno...
Ma non è questione di coraggio...ma di decisione presa!

Se una donna ha deciso di lasciarti...
Mi dispiace...
Non tornerà mai indietro...

Casomai avrà rimandato all'infinito quella decisione...

Ma quando ha deciso...non si ferma!

Credimi ci sono quelle che lo fanno.

( poi magari si pentono, ma sanno che non possono tornare più indietro).

Per questo io dico...
Un conto è sentirsi dire...Caro scusami ho preso una sbandata per un altro e non so come disimpegnarmi...e un conto è sentirsi dire...Caro ti lascio perchè ho deciso che voglio stare con un altro uomo che non sei tu.

La seconda opzione è devastante...
E piegherebbe in due anche uno come me!

E ci sono anche mariti che lasciano le loro mogli per un'altra.

Forse uno temporeggia e ci pensa...non per mancanza di coraggio...ma perchè sa che indietro non si torna.

Un conto è venir lasciati perchè non si è più amati.
Un conto è venir lasciati per un'altra persona...

QUello che è devastante non è il bivio...
Ma esserci arrivati davanti.


----------



## darla (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko...
> Credimi ci sono quelle che lo fanno...
> Ma non è questione di coraggio...ma di decisione presa!
> 
> ...



Quoto ques'ultima frase: è così perchè il senso di baratro che si percepisce è qualcosa di tremendo, di ingestibile.
Ci si domanda il perchè si debba arrivare a tanto, perchè si deve mandare a monte un progetto di vita (il matrimonio) su cui si è lavorato tanto. Nel mio caso poi mi faccio mille domande sulla possibilità che potrei avere di tornare indietro, sistemare tutto senza che nessuno se ne accorga più di tanto. Come dare una bella ramazzata e ficcare lo "sporco" sotto il tappeto. Nessuno vede, nessuno sa che c'è...tutti sarebbero tranquilli. Ma dentro io come starei? Ce la farei? come scrivevo prima una volta che si è visto oltre è dura tornare indietro.
L'errore è avventurarsi in mare aperto e vedere oltre la propria riva. 
Dall'altra parte lasciare perdere l'opportunità che la vita ti offre di vivere una amore vero e un rapporto di coppia come si è sempre voluto lasciando un vuoto dentro per sempre...è ancora più difficile.


----------



## darla (22 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> un periodo di distacco da tuo marito andrebbe anche secondo me seriamente considerato. Non puoi stare ancora a lungo in questa situazione di stallo, né per te né per chi ti sta intorno. Non è giusto per nessuno.
> Tuo marito pensa che il bene supremo sia stare insieme e resistere: bè...lo pensa lui, ma tu?
> Io non lo penso, lo vedo un sacrificio troppo grande per una persona e ognuno di noi ha il diritto di cercare la propria felicità su questa terra.
> ...


....lo speriamo ed è bello che tu ci creda ancora così...ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> [/B]
> Quoto ques'ultima frase: è così perchè il senso di baratro che si percepisce è qualcosa di tremendo, di ingestibile.
> Ci si domanda il perchè si debba arrivare a tanto, perchè si deve mandare a monte un progetto di vita (il matrimonio) su cui si è lavorato tanto. Nel mio caso poi mi faccio mille domande sulla possibilità che potrei avere di tornare indietro, sistemare tutto senza che nessuno se ne accorga più di tanto. Come dare una bella ramazzata e ficcare lo "sporco" sotto il tappeto. Nessuno vede, nessuno sa che c'è...tutti sarebbero tranquilli. Ma dentro io come starei? Ce la farei? come scrivevo prima una volta che si è visto oltre è dura tornare indietro.
> L'errore è avventurarsi in mare aperto e vedere oltre la propria riva.
> Dall'altra parte lasciare perdere *l'opportunità che la vita ti offre di vivere una amore vero e un rapporto di coppia *come si è sempre voluto lasciando un vuoto dentro per sempre...è ancora più difficile.


SE ci fosse QUESTA opportunità... io l'alternativa non la vedrei proprio


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SE ci fosse QUESTA opportunità... io l'alternativa non la vedrei proprio


Mah...però come facciamo ad essere sicuri che è una "buona" opportunità?
Quante volte per scelte avventate ho pagato le debite conseguenze?

Non a caso Ulisse affronta le sirene in un certo modo...

Secondo me...
Sfrutti questa opportunità, dopo qualche anno ti ritrovi al punto di partenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...però come facciamo ad essere sicuri che è una "buona" opportunità?
> Quante volte per scelte avventate ho pagato le debite conseguenze?
> 
> Non a caso Ulisse affronta le sirene in un certo modo...
> ...


Ulisse si è fatto legare perchè se avesse seguito il canto delle sirene sarebbe morto... ma se non ricordo male si è poi fermato su un'isola per qualche tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ulisse si è fatto legare perchè se avesse seguito il canto delle sirene sarebbe morto... ma se non ricordo male si è poi fermato su un'isola per qualche tempo...


No...Ulisse sapeva che chiunque udiva il canto delle sirene...poi non riusciva star senza...e tutti quelli che ci avevano provato erano finiti male...
Ulisse tura le orecchie dei compagni e si fa legare all'albero maestro...

Si Ulisse poi si ferma in un'isola...
Ma mai mise in discussione che la sua terra era Itaca...e che sua moglie era Penelope no?

[video=youtube;b-ANqbrV1og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ANqbrV1og[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...Ulisse sapeva che chiunque udiva il canto delle sirene...poi non riusciva star senza...e tutti quelli che ci avevano provato erano finiti male...
> Ulisse tura le orecchie dei compagni e si fa legare all'albero maestro...
> 
> Si Ulisse poi si ferma in un'isola...
> ...


Mai... e io non ho mai creduto che Penelope abbia aspettato vent'anni tessendo la tela... stava difendendo il regno per Telemaco, quello sì.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

*.e comunque l'amore, se è autentico, avrà la meglio.*



darla ha detto:


> ....lo speriamo ed è bello che tu ci creda ancora così...ti abbraccio forte



...Veramente lo dicevo per te.
Per me la situazione è differente: non so se sarà sufficiente a salvarci, il mio grado di disillusione sta raggiungendo i minimi storici!


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mah...però come facciamo ad essere sicuri che è una "buona" opportunità?*
> Quante volte per scelte avventate ho pagato le debite conseguenze?
> 
> Non a caso Ulisse affronta le sirene in un certo modo...
> ...




 E infatti qualsiasi scelta importante è ostica proprio per questo.  
Chi lascia la via vecchia per la nuova....
Allora, secondo te, non dovremmo mai mettersi nella situazione di arrivare ad un bivio?
Bisogna stare calmini calmini...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti qualsiasi scelta importante è ostica proprio per questo.
> Chi lascia la via vecchia per la nuova....
> Allora, secondo te, non dovremmo mai mettersi nella situazione di arrivare ad un bivio?
> Bisogna stare calmini calmini...


Ma porco cane...
Chi può dire che la sua vita sia un binario rigido?
Un autostrada senza aree di sosta?

La vita è piena di incroci...

Poi sulla teoria del bivio...è l'eterno dualismo no?

Perfino nella Bibbia si parla in una certa parte del bivio tra due strade...

QUello che rassicura ( o inganna) nel matrimonio è che:
Si fa una scelta per la vita...ben sapendo che eventualmente ci si può ripensare grazie al divorzio eh?

Per me...
Proprio l'istituzione del divorzio ha reso le promesse matrimoniali...una...pagliacciata no?

Come fa a stare in piedi questo ragionamento...
E prometto di stare con te finchè morte non ci separi, ma se le cose vanno male, ricorriamo al divorzio?

Meglio dire:
Se tu mi darai questo, io ti darò quello.
Finchè tra me e te ci saranno le buone condizioni per stare assieme ok.
Vengono a mancare questi presupposti ognun per sè.

Si va all'altare...
Giovani, inesperti, sognanti...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Forse ecco questo...tanti non vorrebbero ricominciare...perchè scusami eh...dove ritrovi l'entusiasmo, le energie...ecc..ecc..ecc...se vuoi la spensieratezza della prima volta?

Cioè cazzo dovrei demolire tutto quello che ho fatto e rifarlo di nuovo?

Ma chi me lo fa fare?

Io sono un uomo che messo difronte un bivio...non sono andato nè a destra nè a sinistra...
Ma ho attraversato la foresta per andare in un altro posto ancora...

Stanco di camminare per la strada.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Chi può dire che la sua vita sia un binario rigido?
> *Un autostrada senza aree di sosta?*
> 
> ...



Ma la vita di Darla è già come un'autostrada con un'area di sosta: lei è ferma davanti a quel famoso bivio...e non sa che strada prendere...né dove la porterà quella nuova, lo può immaginare, ma non ha certezze. Ne convieni che è  in un gran casino!

Il ragionamento sulle promesse matrimoniali non sta in piedi per la maggioranza della gente che si sposa all'altare per tutto, tranne che per convinzioni religiose.
Chi è credente d.o.c. non lo fa quel ragionamento, è fuori dai suoi schemi.
E quando le cose vanno male, sa valutarne la gravità ed agire di conseguenza. La nullità di matrimonio non viene chiesta soltanto per potersi rimettere l'abito bianco e poter risposarsi in grazia di Dio, esistono motivi gravi da impedire la prosecuzione del matrimonio, che diventa davvero una pagliacciata agli occhi del Divino (sempre secondo me).

Sulla domanda che poni (ma chi me lo fa fare): la risposta che ti suggerisco non credi che potrebbe essere sufficiente per chiunque?
L'amore.
Comunque sto solo ragionando...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma la vita di Darla è già come un'autostrada con un'area di sosta: lei è ferma davanti a quel famoso bivio...e non sa che strada prendere...né dove la porterà quella nuova, lo può immaginare, ma non ha certezze. Ne convieni che è  in un gran casino!
> 
> Il ragionamento sulle promesse matrimoniali non sta in piedi per la maggioranza della gente che si sposa all'altare per tutto, tranne che per convinzioni religiose.
> Chi è credente d.o.c. non lo fa quel ragionamento, è fuori dai suoi schemi.
> ...


AHn...
Io avere già amato abbastanza.
Io ora volere ciulare.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHn...
> Io avere già amato abbastanza.
> Io ora volere ciulare.



...Ma Conte, tutto questo mio discorso pseudo-serioso, da intellettuale cattolico, me lo sconfessi così??
Allora...ditelo!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Ma Conte, tutto questo mio discorso pseudo-serioso, da intellettuale cattolico, me lo sconfessi così??
> Allora...ditelo!!



Tu prima a me dare...
Poi io con te parlare!


----------



## darla (24 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma la vita di Darla è già come un'autostrada con un'area di sosta: lei è ferma davanti a quel famoso bivio...e non sa che strada prendere...né dove la porterà quella nuova, lo può immaginare, ma non ha certezze. Ne convieni che è in un gran casino!
> 
> Il ragionamento sulle promesse matrimoniali non sta in piedi per la maggioranza della gente che si sposa all'altare per tutto, tranne che per convinzioni religiose.
> Chi è credente d.o.c. non lo fa quel ragionamento, è fuori dai suoi schemi.
> ...


Si Diletta hai ragione su tutto: sono ferma e non so che strada prendere forse anche (o soprattutto) perchè credo in certi valori di base e al matrimonio avevo dato una grande importanza come progetto di vita comune. Ma poi il progetto negli ultimi anni è diventato solo mio...
Mio marito adesso può essersi un attimo svegliato dal letargo. ma nel frattempo la breccia nel mio cuore si è aperta e io non so, nonostante tutti gli ideali e i credo di varia natura, se io posso riuscire a far zittire la voce del cuore...


----------



## darla (24 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco cane...
> Chi può dire che la sua vita sia un binario rigido?
> Un autostrada senza aree di sosta?
> 
> ...


Se vogliamo  guardare bene il divorzio nel matrimonio religioso non è contemplato.
Se va male, ma molto male e non ci sono presupposti validi già *all'inizio*, si può provare con l'Annullamento. Ma è una strada lunga e complessa.
Per la Chiesa, anche se divorzi civilmente, resti sposato con "il primo, la prima".
E' anche per questo che a volte, per chi è nell'ambiente e circondato da persone che (almeno ufficialmente) la pensano così, è doppiamente dura ricominciare una vita.
Ormai sono abbastanza disillusa e mi sembra che tutti siano in crisi, nonostante gli ideali e le ideologie a cui si aggrappano.
Poi la differenza la fa il fatto che sia una semplice crisetta matrimoniale di passaggio opp una crisi profonda.
E differenza ulteriore la fa la persona che si incontra sul cammino, se davvero ci si può fare un investimento per la vita nuova basandosi sull'amore e il rispetto, oppure è solo una storia di amanti.
Al bivio io non sarei arrivata se il mio "amante" non avesse voglia di costruire un futuro con me e se non sentissi di amarlo, di amarci come persone, come invece è....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

darla ha detto:


> Se vogliamo  guardare bene il divorzio nel matrimonio religioso non è contemplato.
> Se va male, ma molto male e non ci sono presupposti validi già *all'inizio*, si può provare con l'Annullamento. Ma è una strada lunga e complessa.
> Per la Chiesa, anche se divorzi civilmente, resti sposato con "il primo, la prima".
> E' anche per questo che a volte, per chi è nell'ambiente e circondato da persone che (almeno ufficialmente) la pensano così, è doppiamente dura ricominciare una vita.
> ...


Ok...
Ma posso garantirti che non è stata nè facile nè semplice nè corta la mia lunga discussione con il sacerdote pochi giorni prima...
Ed emisi la mia sentenza...
Mio caro don...Purtroppo o per fortuna...io sono cresciuto dopo la legge sul divorzio, posso arrivare a considerarlo il peggiore dei mali, una disgrazia immane, ma mi dispiace questa possibilità è nella mia testa e nella mia cultura.

Lui mi disse...allora ricordati che il sacramento sarà nullo.
Io dissi...ok...e che mi cambia? Quale uomo può dire difronte a DIo sono venuto pienamente consapevole? A mio avviso è un atto di superbia. Allorchè si compia il mio destino: Dio sa di che pasta sono fatto.

Uno dei nuovi grandi temi della Chiesa è il Sacramento ai divorziati...no?
Perchè se uno viene lasciato poi non può rifarsi una vita con un'altra persona e mantenere le sue pratiche religiose?

Io opto per una cosa ragazzi!
L'esperienza degli anziani...
Chi mi dice che una crisetta non appaia come una crisona ai malcapitati sposini?
E che conforto avrebbero sti sposini se vanno a confidarsi con chi è sposato da molti anni e dice a loro...ma dei ragazzi vi abbattete per così poco...queste sono crisette...

Amo gli anziani!
Hanno molta esperienza del vivere...

L'età per sposarsi non è assoluta, ma relativa...
Guardate me...oramai ho 45 anni...ho forse io la maturità di un'adulto?

Ma se sono un povero bambino capriccioso...no?
Un paciochino!

Lothar si che è un uomo fatto XD...:carneval:


----------

